# YORKSHIRE DALES (may 08) FANTASTIC WEEKEND GUYS



## coTTsie

*

THIS WILL BE MY LAST EVENT WITH MY "TT" SO PLEASE MAKE THIS A SPECIAL EVENT FOR ME, AS I'M SURE IT WILL BE........BUT NEED MORE!!!!

Not far off now but i would realy like to do a drive around the yorkshire dales befor i depart with my car in may 

this is my old stomping ground and some amazing roads and sights to behold. a must for those who have never been 8)

Would be good to make it a 3 day event with a nice drive UP friday with a stop over (accomodation on page 8 or look up LEYBURN n,yorks)

we could start somewhere on the M6 near to lancaster jct

then i thought:

devils bridge : kirkby lonsdale
white scar caves: ingleton
ribblehead viaduct (nice photo)
wensleydale cheese dairy (wallace n gromitt): hawes
hardraw force (highest free fall in england)
buttertubs pass: jeremy clarksons fav road

then up to TAN HILL englands highest pup

back down swaledale or wensleydale to either richmond or leyburn(both have large cobbled market squares for a good overnight park up) while we all have a well deserved drink and chin wagg :lol:

after a good breakie we then head off for middleham (my old home town) and weave our way through the trains of race horses up onto the moor.

following coverdale all the way down to kettlewell/skipton to pick up the A59 back to the M6 near preston.

check the map! ............................................ SOME PICCIES FURTHER DOWN*

THIS WOULD BE A FANTASTIC DRIVE AND I WOULD JUST LOVE TO BE ACCOMPANIED BY AS MANY TT's AS POSS.

this would have to work around other events 8)

KEEP IT IN MIND................... :wink:

*****************************Updated bit:********************

originally a sat/sun event but would now like to make it a fri/sat/sun event to accommodate those travelling from a far and to make it worth while . i think it best to leave hotel and b&b bookings to those interested, just look up LEYBURN n,yorkshire and take ya pick. on the sat night we can have a meal together in the same pub........golden lion or sandpiper are recomended. not all can make it on the friday but let me know as soon as poss. not sure how i'm gonna plan activities over the 3 days but can't please everyone. either way where will be some good driving to be had.

I NEED MORE CARS TO ATTEND SO MULL OVER IT AS YOU HAVE PLENTY OF TIME TO DECIDE.................ITS GONNA BE A GOOD EN 

This would give us a more relaxed drive around and time to enjoy the scenery.

GET YA NAME DOWN..............I WANT IT TO BE A BIG UN :lol: :lol: :lol:

pete!



coTTsie said:



Please copy and add to the list like i've done just to see who's staying and who's not...........also to give me an idea for booking the table for saturday night.

those travelling and staying the friday can always have a meal but i'll prob have somthing from the chippie :wink:

IF I'VE MISSED YOU OUT OR GOT NUMBERS WRONG..........JUST ADD/AMMEND!!

Cheers pete :wink

1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1 
2, ROADHOG.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1 
3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2 
4, YELLOW TT............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2 
5, TTitan....................**********CAN'T MAKE IT********* 
6, TTcool....................(All Day Saturday)..................Meal Sat Night x 2 
7, Wallsendmag...........*********CAN'T MAKE IT********* 
8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x? 
9, TTsteve...................********POSSIBLY********** 
10, SARA G.................YES.......needs to confirm plans! 
11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT....... **********POSSIBLY********* 
15, chip-iTT................. 
16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2 
Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun) 
17, mighTy tee.............***********CANT MAKE IT********* 
18, TTotal....................***********CAN'T MAKE IT********* 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP ......................***********CAN'T MAKE IT********* 
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla.................***********POSSIBLY************* 
23,PDW......................(sat drive possibly more) 
24,Matt B....................(sat cruise only)..............meal sat night..x1 poss 2 
25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2 
26, REX?



Click to expand...

*


----------



## Roadhog

Would be interested in that


----------



## les

Roadhog said:


> Would be interested in that


That makes 2 of us, sounds a brill idea.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Could be up for this if it is in the May will all be down to what shifts I am on


----------



## TTitan

TTitan


----------



## coTTsie

*just to wet your appetite 

devils bridge : kirkby lonsdale (people jump off this for fun)









white scar caves: ingleton 
























ribblehead viaduct (nice photo stop)

























wensleydale cheese dairy (wallace n gromitt): hawes 









hardraw force (highest free fall in uk-where kevin costna took a dip)









buttertubs pass: jeremy clarksons fav road in his old escort cossie

















semmerwater









Aysgarth falls (fighting scene in robin hood prince of theives)









Great roads









Bolton castle (still lived in)









Leyburn market square with plenty of pubs and accomodation









Middleham and its impressive castle, my old town!

















This past kings home









and where this Â£3m locket was found  









Also known as the Newmarket of the north with over 1000 race horses

























only a fraction of things to see, Most pics taken in the winter, even more impressive in the spring/summer.

*


----------



## saint

Indeed wet O_O and not one picture of Emmerdale


----------



## TTCool

Good Sunday Morning

You are in the heart of my territory with this suggestion. Judy and me are IN, no matter what. Please keep me informed.

Ever tried Middleton-in-Teesdale, Alston, Haydon Bridge, back to Alston then off to Penrith stopping at Hartside Heights Cafe on the way.

We've been to every location you have mentioned and like yourself I can guarantee the best drive of you life.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTCool said:


> Good Sunday Morning
> 
> You are in the heart of my territory with this suggestion. Judy and me are IN, no matter what. Please keep me informed.
> 
> Ever tried Middleton-in-Teesdale, Alston, Haydon Bridge, back to Alston then off to Penrith stopping at Hartside Heights Cafe on the way.
> 
> We've been to every location you have mentioned and like yourself I can guarantee the best drive of you life.
> 
> Joe & Judy


We could be interested as long as we stay under mach one :wink:


----------



## TTCool

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Sunday Morning
> 
> You are in the heart of my territory with this suggestion. Judy and me are IN, no matter what. Please keep me informed.
> 
> Ever tried Middleton-in-Teesdale, Alston, Haydon Bridge, back to Alston then off to Penrith stopping at Hartside Heights Cafe on the way.
> 
> We've been to every location you have mentioned and like yourself I can guarantee the best drive of you life.
> 
> Joe & Judy
> 
> 
> 
> We could be interested as long as we stay under mach one :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi Andrew

I've moved on since then...but I'm not telling you in which direction 

Joe


----------



## coTTsie

TTCool said:


> We've been to every location you have mentioned and like yourself I can guarantee the best drive of you life.
> 
> Joe & Judy


*great roads and sights, one of the nicest parts of the country and i only appreciate it now that i've moved away, lived there for 23yrs so know every pot hole and passing place 

this drive will be an easy outing with no special time table just see as much and do as much as we can on the saturday day and drink/eat saturday night with proboubly an even steadier drive back sunday :lol:

i was thinking via masham (theakston and blacksheep breweries) over ths hills to paitley bridge and onto skipton. but i'm easy  *


----------



## TTCool

coTTsie said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been to every location you have mentioned and like yourself I can guarantee the best drive of you life.
> 
> Joe & Judy
> 
> 
> 
> *great roads and sights, one of the nicest parts of the country and i only appreciate it now that i've moved away, lived there for 23yrs so know every pot hole and passing place
> 
> this drive will be an easy outing with no special time table just see as much and do as much as we can on the saturday day and drink/eat saturday night with proboubly an even steadier drive back sunday :lol:
> 
> i was thinking via masham (theakston and blacksheep breweries) over ths hills to paitley bridge and onto skipton. but i'm easy  *
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. You name the route, I'll follow 8)

Joe


----------



## coTTsie

be good if we could make this one a big turn out 

prob posted a bit to early but i suppose more peeps will see it and muller over it.


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi would you mind a TT coming up from surrey for the weekend. Neil


----------



## Roadhog

neil millard tt said:


> Hi would you mind a TT coming up from surrey for the weekend. Neil


The more the merrier,your more than welcome 

And welcome to the forum,a must for all things TT

OH,nearly forgot. Join the TTOC :wink:

Happy TTing
Pete.


----------



## ttsteve

Pete,

I'm interested!


----------



## Roadhog

ttsteve said:


> Pete,
> 
> I'm interested!


Keep looking in the events forum, there are 2 events under discussion for
next spring. There is a Yorkshire cruise run by Cottsie,also a North/South
Wales & Midlands cruise run by Phill...............

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## les

Roadhog said:


> neil millard tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH,nearly forgot. Join the TTOC :wink:
> Happy TTing
> Pete.
Click to expand...

What do you mean "NEARLY forgot join the TTOC" Pete when are YOU going to join


----------



## Roadhog

Les wrote,
What do you mean "NEARLY forgot join the TTOC" Pete when are YOU going to join [/quote]

When i get over the being upset by a small minded post received,when i
needed help 

Cheers Mate :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

* RE: YORKSHIRE DALES

YES EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO ATTEND IS WELCOME, 20+ CARS WOULD BE GREAT.

I THINK IT BEST TO AVOID BANK HOL W/ENDS THO, WILL BE A GOOD ONE WITH LOTS TO SEE AND DO.*

pete


----------



## Yodah

coTTsie said:


> I depart with my car april/may poss june time


Hi coTTsie, why do you get rid of your motor  
That's unethical!!!!!

I'm all for a Yorkshire cruise, btw


----------



## Roadhog

Yodah said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I depart with my car april/may poss june time
Click to expand...

Hi coTTsie, why do you get rid of your motor  
That's unethical!!!!!

I ment to ask the same question on Sunday 

Perhaps he has ordered a Mk2 :evil:


----------



## coTTsie

Roadhog said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I depart with my car april/may poss june time
> 
> 
> 
> Hi coTTsie, why do you get rid of your motor
> That's unethical!!!!!
> 
> I ment to ask the same question on Sunday
> 
> Perhaps he has ordered a Mk2 :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*don't like the rear on the mk2 :wink:

not deffo yet but i'm toying with getting a motox bike and to do my bike test so i can go green laning with me other mates 

i don't have 2-3k to hand so have to fund by selling the car, i may buy an older TT but the way fuel prices are going :?

pete*


----------



## Sara

Count me in Pete 

Sara


----------



## coTTsie

*Thats great sara,

halfway there, i think 20 cars would be ample.

i hope we pull this one off as it would mean a lot to me driving round my old neck of the woods with 19 TT's in tow 

the look on peoples faces will be a picture as not much happens in the dales :lol: :lol: :lol:

so far:

1, ME
2, ROADHOG
3, LES
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?)
5, TTitan
6, TTcool
7, Wallsendmag
8, Neilmillard TT
9, TTsteve
10, SARA G
11, Dani A3DFU?
12, john h?
13, dave g?

We just need to all agree on a sat/sun that suits everyone!

Thanks to those with an interest so far :wink:

*


----------



## north_wales_tt

As long as the new TT turns up on time, count me in aswell.


----------



## Chip_iTT

I'd be interested in this.. will take time out to visit some old friends and places I haven't been for years...

depends on the dates tho.. let me know


----------



## groovytwo

Jan and me would both be up for it! Used to go to school in the dales.
Depends on the weekend dates tho.
No suggestions yet on a poss date...or is it to soon yet?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Depending on the dates etc we could be interested as I have never been to the dales before.

Richard


----------



## TTotal

It would be nice to visit my birth county once more... its in the diary


----------



## coTTsie

*lookin good so far!!!!!!

1, ME 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES 
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?) 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU? 
12, john h? 
13, dave g?
14, north wales TT
15, chip-iTT
16, groovytwo
17, mighTy tee
18, TTotal*


----------



## A3DFU

Maybe :?: Depnding on dates


----------



## coTTsie

* Right,

i may have good news regarding accomodation for all of us.
i know the owners of the cottages in this link.
http://www.daleshols.co.uk/index.php?page=home

their minimum stay is 2 nights but of the available "SATURDAY NIGHTS" in MAY 08 i may be able wangle a "one nighter" if enough interest as it would have to be a group booking to make it worth their while!

available sat nights so far 
SAT MAY 3rd = upto 30 people
SAT MAY 10th= upto 21 people

Can't make 17th "all types vw show bod castle n,wales"

SAT MAY 31st = upto 30 people

i'm not sure how many this would suit, even i would have to take a days hol "fri night" to accomodate the most popular w/end.

even if we only take up one or two cottages, those who tag along/book later have plenty to choose from in the market square, hotels/b&b's

i know its early and a long way off but this would be ideal and plenty of safe parking with great views over the valley. i could even ask them to chuck in a bbq.

i will enquire first regarding availability and cost but fingers x'd*

pete!


----------



## coTTsie

*FORGET that last post. can't do one night as their turnround is sat/sat

looks like hotels and b&b's.

look up LEYBURN n,yorks for accomodation, save me a bit of agro!

soz about that, thought we were onto a winner  *


----------



## groovytwo

Looks good...... we are free on 10th May 08.....have comittments with kids on the other two dates but not fixed in tablets of stone!!
Obviously dont want to drive on the Saturday evening so assume the appts/cottages are within walking/staggering distance?


----------



## groovytwo

coTTsie said:


> *FORGET that last post. can't do one night as their turnround is sat/sat
> 
> looks like hotels and b&b's.
> 
> look up LEYBURN n,yorks for accomodation, save me a bit of agro!
> 
> soz about that, thought we were onto a winner  *


Quite a few on here http://www.bedandbreakfast-directory.co ... 0Yorkshire


----------



## Wallsendmag

3rd may Chelsea at home last home game of the season 
10th looks good though work permitting


----------



## coTTsie

* 10th is ok wi me!

there's plenty of places in and around the market square. if we all can't eat in the same joint due to large numbers we can always enjoy a beer or 3 later on the night.

i just want to make sure peeps have plenty of time and a date to focus on, ie the 10th may

still need a few more :wink: *


----------



## mighTy Tee

3rd is probably a Bank Holiday weekend so would prefer 10th.

Also for those of us from down south, we would probably look at extra nights, so a place which can accommodate this would be advantageous (probably Friday night and maybe Sunday night)


----------



## Ricco

Could be on for this guys, depending on date.


----------



## coTTsie

*Although this was originally a saturday sunday cruise i feel some folk would like to do fri/sat/sun poss mon. to allow more time for those coming greater distances.

i can do fri/sat/sun and this may give us a better chance to get those cotteges i mentioned as 2 nights is their min stay.

this would also give more time to explore the dales without having to rush round.

may not suit everyone but its a flexible event so come and go as you please.

i just need more cars.

9th/10th/11th may ok!*


----------



## Roadhog

Pete,

a more relaxed cruise would suit me fine,that part of Yorkshire is so

picturesque,would be a shame just to howl through it !! and see Nowt

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## John-H

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Sunday Morning
> 
> You are in the heart of my territory with this suggestion. Judy and me are IN, no matter what. Please keep me informed.
> 
> Ever tried Middleton-in-Teesdale, Alston, Haydon Bridge, back to Alston then off to Penrith stopping at Hartside Heights Cafe on the way.
> 
> We've been to every location you have mentioned and like yourself I can guarantee the best drive of you life.
> 
> Joe & Judy
> 
> 
> 
> We could be interested as long as we stay under mach one :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Andrew
> 
> I've moved on since then...but I'm not telling you in which direction
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, I've only just read this but you've got to laugh haven't you? :wink:



Roadhog said:


> Les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les wrote,
> What do you mean "NEARLY forgot join the TTOC" Pete when are YOU going to join
> 
> 
> 
> When i get over the being upset by a small minded post received,when i
> needed help
> 
> Cheers Mate :wink:
Click to expand...

Pete,

You'll have to explain.

Cotsie,

Count me in whenever it is - it sounds too good to miss


----------



## coTTsie

you've lost me :?


----------



## John-H

Sorry Pete I meant Roadhog Pete which is why I said Cotsie at the end - Sorry, I shouldn't try to speak to lots of people at the same time :roll:


----------



## TTCool

Looks like I'm going to have to put a brick under my throttle pedal for this one 

Joe


----------



## John-H

Let them take the low road Joe :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

1, ME 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES 
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?) 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU? 
12, john h? 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo 
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal
19, Ricco?

feel free to join us fri or sat, its up to you, not everyone can get friday off.

for those with ? marks please let me know nearer the time if you can make it.

cheers pete!


----------



## TThriller

Damn!

I would have loved to have come on this event, but it's far too close to the Apline Trip for me to consider now. I'll be busy enough that weekend as it is...

Dave


----------



## BillP

Only just read the tread
I would be interested 
merry xmas

BillP
Southampton


----------



## coTTsie

TThriller said:


> Damn!
> 
> I would have loved to have come on this event, but it's far too close to the Apline Trip for me to consider now. I'll be busy enough that weekend as it is...
> 
> Dave


Ditto dave,

would love to have the funds to accompany you guys on the alps as it looks fantastic but at least for those that can't make i have an alternative event a bit closer to home :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

1, ME 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES 
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?) 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU? 
12, john h? 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo 
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP

*NEED MORE CARS AS PEEPS ALWAYS DROP OUT  *


----------



## TTCool

coTTsie said:


> 1, ME
> 2, ROADHOG
> 3, LES
> 4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?)
> 5, TTitan
> 6, TTcool
> 7, Wallsendmag
> 8, Neilmillard TT
> 9, TTsteve
> 10, SARA G
> 11, Dani A3DFU?
> 12, john h?
> 13, dave g?
> 14, north wales TT
> 15, chip-iTT
> 16, groovytwo
> 17, mighTy tee
> 18, TTotal
> 19, Ricco?
> 20,BillP
> 
> *NEED MORE CARS AS PEEPS ALWAYS DROP OUT  *


We can join you all at the White Scar Cavern (Caves) near Ingleton  NO PROBLEM.

Joe & Judy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looking good for this at the moment but I will not know 100% untill closer to the time


----------



## Chip_iTT

May 10 is good for me at the mo... but will need to wait nearer the time to confirm 100% because of family/work/etc....


----------



## coTTsie

*Nice one guys!

As i'm trying to make this a fri/sat/sun event to cater for those coming further afield and make it worth there while i will be taking the friday off work (so traveling up M6 fri 9th)

the first stage ie: DEVILS BRIDGE/WHITE SCAR CAVES/HAWES DAIRY can be done on the way up friday (stop over in layburn fri night)

then meet the others in layburn sayurday a.m where we can then have a good drive back up wensleydale (for those that missed) cut across the "BUTTER TUBS PASS" onto "TAN HILL" back down swaledale to "RICHMOND" and back to leyburn for another stop over (beer & food)

on the sunday those of you coming from the north can head back or follow the rest of us south via "middleham" & "masham" (A1 not far from here)

then over the moors to paitley bridge/skipton area to join the A59 then M6 south!

MARK THE DATES FOLKS/NEED MORE CARS *


----------



## tt_kid

Will have to check dates with work nearer the time but fingers crossed!! 

1, ME 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES 
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?) 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU? 
12, john h? 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo 
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP
21,TT_kid?


----------



## Godzilla

Hi Pete,

I am interested in this but cant give a definate answer yet.

Cheers


----------



## PDW

I would love to attend on 10 May 2008 and will do my best to be there.


----------



## coTTsie

1, ME 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES 
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?) 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU? 
12, john h? 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo 
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP 
21,TT_kid?
22,Godzilla?
23,PDW?


----------



## A3DFU

Pete, 
you may change the A3DFU*?* to A3DFU*!*, providing a few pre-conditions are met :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie

*Right, Dani is with us then. i have given in to her demands :lol: :lol: :lol:

will we have the pleasure of 3 or 2 days as i think fri will be a bit thin*


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> *Right, Dani is with us then. i have given in to her demands :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> will we have the pleasure of 3 or 2 days as i think fri will be a bit thin*


Thanks Pete, you're a star :-*

I'm o.k. for the whole time = Friday to Sunday 8)


----------



## Matt B

Ok, I am tempted by this but maybe not the whole weekend.
Will there be fixed meeting points/times for those joining up on each day?

Matt


----------



## coTTsie

*Those who can make it on the FRIDAY can meet us at the lymm services M6 or lancaster jct off the M6 depending if your coming from south/north (times given nearer the date)

we'll visit:

devils bridge
white scar caves if interest
ribblehead viaduct
hawes dairy

then LEYBURN

For those meeteing on SATURDAY

try and make it to leyburn (n,yorks) for around 9am to give us a whole days drive around the dales :wink:

Keep adding your names   

1, ME 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES 
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?) 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU
12, john h? 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo 
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP 
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla? 
23,PDW?
24,Matt B?

pete!

*


----------



## coTTsie

*
Right, just to give you guys an idea of whats happening fri/sat/sun

FRIDAY

meet up m6 (somewhere)

1, devils bridge (stop off with burger van)
2, white scar cave (if interested)
3, ribblehead viaduct (a must photo shoot)
4, this where we hit the top of wensleydale so (time permiting)
the wensleydale dairy "wallace and grommit"
5, drive down to LEYBURN though wensleydale.
6, drink and stop over (meal if enough of us)

SATURDAY

Start in LEYBURN (have a walk round the market quare first)
1, drive back up wensleydale to hawes dairy (4 those who missed)
2, cross over to hardraw force (highest free fall in u.k)
3, butter tubbs pass (jem clarksons fav road)
4, trip up to tan hill (uk highest pup)time permiting
5, drive back downs swaledale to REETH
6, visit RICHMOND n,yorks and not london?
7, back to LEYBURN for well erned beer and food
(venue will be booked for meal on sat night nearer the time when i know numbers)

SUNDAY

leave LEYBURN for MIDDLEHAM (my old home town) poss photo stop next to the castle just 4 me!)

BRYMOOR icecream parlour ( very nice)

then on to MASHAM (THEAKSTON & BLACKSHEEP BREWERYS'S) visit posible if interest.

then over the moors to PAITLEY BRIDGE and eventually onto the A59 skipton/m6 road.

does that sound ok!*


----------



## TTCool

Hello

Saturday the 10th May is perfect for Judy and me. Might be able to make the other two days.

Joe


----------



## groovytwo

Hi CoTTsie,

Route sounds great to us.We dont think we will be able to make the Friday trip because of work  (but from our point of view the friday route is the best bit!) but we will probably drive up on Friday night so that can set off with you on Saturday morning but depends on what time the group are planning on leaving Leyburn on the saturday.We are good for sunday as well.
Will need some times closer to the date but maybe best if we know of some Band B`s to stay at in Leyburn especially if we are all having a meal together on the Saturday evening?

Keep in touch.

Groovytwo


----------



## coTTsie

groovytwo said:


> Hi CoTTsie,
> 
> Route sounds great to us.We dont think we will be able to make the Friday trip because of work  (but from our point of view the friday route is the best bit!) but we will probably drive up on Friday night so that can set off with you on Saturday morning but depends on what time the group are planning on leaving Leyburn on the saturday.We are good for sunday as well.
> Will need some times closer to the date but maybe best if we know of some Band B`s to stay at in Leyburn especially if we are all having a meal together on the Saturday evening?
> 
> Keep in touch.
> 
> Groovytwo


*Nice one!

unfortunatly i'm gonna have to leave accommodation upto yourselves as i have no idea how many are coming fri/sat but there are plenty of places to stay in LEYBURN........n,yorkshire. (just don't leave it too late guys as the dales gets quite busy with bloody tourists :lol: )

I plan to start at around 9 to 9.30 am on the saturday from leyburn.

pete!*


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Having resheduled our holls in southern Ireland with our two Boxers to the first week of June to try and have the better weather, we can now join in with you in Yorkshire. We will meet up with everybody on the Saturday morning.
Has anyone found a nice hotel or pub yet? Havn't started looking myself.


----------



## groovytwo

coTTsie said:


> groovytwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi CoTTsie,
> 
> Route sounds great to us.We dont think we will be able to make the Friday trip because of work  (but from our point of view the friday route is the best bit!) but we will probably drive up on Friday night so that can set off with you on Saturday morning but depends on what time the group are planning on leaving Leyburn on the saturday.We are good for sunday as well.
> Will need some times closer to the date but maybe best if we know of some Band B`s to stay at in Leyburn especially if we are all having a meal together on the Saturday evening?
> 
> Keep in touch.
> 
> Groovytwo
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice one!
> 
> unfortunatly i'm gonna have to leave accommodation upto yourselves as i have no idea how many are coming fri/sat but there are plenty of places to stay in LEYBURN........n,yorkshire. (just don't leave it too late guys as the dales gets quite busy with bloody tourists :lol: )
> 
> I plan to start at around 9 to 9.30 am on the saturday from leyburn.
> 
> pete!*
Click to expand...

Ok,but if we are to all share a meal and several drinks on the saturday evening it would be easier if we either knew which pub/restaurant we were going to use or know where we are all going to stay so that we dont have long walks afterwards!!(not sure how big Leyburm is tho)


----------



## coTTsie

groovytwo said:


> Ok,but if we are to all share a meal and several drinks on the saturday evening it would be easier if we either knew which pub/restaurant we were going to use or know where we are all going to stay so that we dont have long walks afterwards!!(not sure how big Leyburm is tho)


*No worries! leyburn is only a small market town with a main market square so you would have to be pretty merry to get lost. the only venue's that come to mind regarding the meal are the BLACK SWAN......GOLDEN LION.......OR......SANDPIPER.

"The chippies not bad :lol: "

I can only book this nearer the time due to unknown numbers but don't worry we will have a meal somewhere!

everyone interested will be PM'd with fri/sat meeting points and times, plus details of meal venue.

1, ME 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES 
4, YELLOW TT (shift pattern?) 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU 
12, john h? 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo 
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP 
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla? 
23,PDW? 
24,Matt B? 
25, TT4PJ Phil

pete!*


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi all room booked so roll on may.Neil


----------



## coTTsie

Nice one,

just hope others follow suit and don't miss out and leave it to late!

i'll try and do a list of places to stay this w/end :?


----------



## coTTsie

*some acommodation in leyburn!

Sandpiper, very nice but only 2 rooms 01969 622206























Eastfield lodge Â£38 PPPN 01969 623196
















Golden lion hotel/pub Â£34 single upwards
01969622161 "THIS MAY BE THE MEAL VENUE"
1xtriple
2xtwins
4xdoubles
3xfamily























Black swan b&b/pub 01969 623131
single Â£40
x2 doubles Â£50 room
x3 twin Â£50 room
x3 twin Â£90 room
















DALES HEVAN Guest house
from Â£30 pppn 01969 623814
















CLIFF LODGE "set in own grounds and 10min walk to town center"
from Â£35pppn 01969 623766























CLYDE HOUSE 
http://www.yorkshirenet.co.uk/accgde/clydehouse/

SECRET GARDEN HOUSE
http://www.4hotels.co.uk/uk/hotels/secret.html

******I WILL ADD TO THE LIST WHEN I HAVE MORE TIME************


----------



## John-H

Very nice booked :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

They all look nice 8) Which one did you book :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So where is every one staying :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> So where is every one staying :?:


I thought we might be day visitors


----------



## coTTsie

*Sadly there are no large hotels or travelodges to accommodate us all so we will have to make do with whats available!

the golden lion and black swan have the largest amount of rooms available and seem faily priced. No hilton but you'll sleep anywhere after a few beers :lol:

once settled in we can all meet up.

*


----------



## John-H

Who wants to stay in a Travelodge or any other chain with a warren of featureless corridors and rabbit hutches? - I'd far rather stay in a charming old pub full of character, interest, home cooked food and real beer  Can't wait


----------



## TT4PJ

Morning,
I was thinking of Cliff lodge as it looks nice and has parking. If there are 25 TT's parking maybe a bit of a problem.
I shall be speaking to the lodge today, so I will let you know any details tonight.


----------



## groovytwo

Thanks for info Pete.

Think we will try Cliff Lodge or Eastfield Lodge.
Will phone them this afternoon(half day....yessss)and post again if we book.


----------



## coTTsie

TT4PJ said:


> Morning,
> I was thinking of Cliff lodge as it looks nice and has parking. If there are 25 TT's parking maybe a bit of a problem


*Leyburn has a large cobbled market square with large cobbled surroundings for ample parking. might be a bit busy on the friday as its "market day" but their normally cleared by 5-6pm










the area has a very low crime rate "not many of those nowadays" so your motor will be safe. i'm happy to leave mine outside the pub anyway :wink:

i have just booked into the golden lion who only have 2 single rooms but you can have a twin or double for only Â£10 extra. speak to "rosie"

no payment required to book just your details.

********it all seems to far away  ************


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
The cliff lodge is booked up so have took pete's advice and checked with Rosie at the Golden Lion. We have now booked one of their rooms, but they still have the following free:-
1xdouble
1xtripple
1xtwin
She is ok with single occupancy, but will cost you a tenner over the Â£34pppn charge.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> The cliff lodge is booked up so have took pete's advice and checked with Rosie at the Golden Lion. We have now booked one of their rooms, but they still have the following free:-
> 1xdouble
> 1xtripple
> 1xtwin
> She is ok with single occupancy, but will cost you a tenner over the Â£34pppn charge.


The double has now gone :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> The cliff lodge is booked up so have took pete's advice and checked with Rosie at the Golden Lion. We have now booked one of their rooms, but they still have the following free:-
> 1xdouble
> 1xtripple
> 1xtwin
> She is ok with single occupancy, but will cost you a tenner over the Â£34pppn charge.
> 
> 
> 
> The double has now gone :wink:
Click to expand...

I don't belieeeeeeeeve it I must have read my roster wrong.I am at work that weekend ,just had to phone back and cancel the room


----------



## groovytwo

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> The cliff lodge is booked up so have took pete's advice and checked with Rosie at the Golden Lion. We have now booked one of their rooms, but they still have the following free:-
> 1xdouble
> 1xtripple
> 1xtwin
> She is ok with single occupancy, but will cost you a tenner over the
> Â£34pppn charge.


Just booked for the Golden Lion for 9th and 10th May. Double room. Forgot to ask what else was left...sorry!
Eastfield Lodge looked good but seemed a bit far from the centre of Leyburn.

Groovytwo.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have only booked for the 10th I will come up on the Saturday morning and meet you all  
If I have the TT back together by then :?


----------



## coTTsie

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have only booked for the 10th I will come up on the Saturday morning and meet you all
> If I have the TT back together by then :?


You better, we need one show car at least :wink:

BTW think they do a home made *PIE* :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
We are only booked in for the Saturday too as were at Castlte Howard on the Friday. Look forward to a grand Saturday morning.  :lol: 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coTTsie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only booked for the 10th I will come up on the Saturday morning and meet you all
> If I have the TT back together by then :?
> 
> 
> 
> You better, we need one show car at least :wink:
> 
> BTW think they do a home made *PIE* :lol:
Click to expand...

If not I can bring her in doors Focus Diesal :wink:


----------



## davidg

coTTsie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only booked for the 10th I will come up on the Saturday morning and meet you all
> If I have the TT back together by then :?
> 
> 
> 
> You better, we need one show car at least :wink:
> 
> BTW think they do a home made *PIE* :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh go on then x2 show winning TT's and x2 PIE eaters      

Will try for sat morn/day night , will confirm when accommodation is booked


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Oh go on then x2 show winning TT's and x2 PIE eaters
> 
> Will try for sat morn/day night , will confirm when accommodation is booked


 [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Fantastic 8)


----------



## coTTsie

places are going so don't leave it too late :wink:

you will enjoy this one


----------



## A3DFU

I am so much looking forward to your weekend. Roll on May


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I had a drive up to Reeth Leyburn Butter tubs etc today not as much snow as I had expected but some great roads


----------



## coTTsie

nice one, but looks so gloomy in the winter........be far warmer and more scenic when we all venture up there 

hope you didn't go in the TT, it would get filthy with all that salt :?


----------



## TTCool

YELLOW_TT said:


> I had a drive up to Reeth Leyburn Butter tubs etc today not as much snow as I had expected but some great roads


Good morning Andy

You've seen the light 8). Let's make a concerted effort to explore the best drives in the Kingdom, this Summer. Northern TT'ers take note 

Joe & Judy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a drive up to Reeth Leyburn Butter tubs etc today not as much snow as I had expected but some great roads
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Andy
> 
> You've seen the light 8). Let's make a concerted effort to explore the best drives in the Kingdom, this Summer. Northern TT'ers take note
> 
> Joe & Judy
Click to expand...

I get over there a lot Joe have done for years


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coTTsie said:


> nice one, but looks so gloomy in the winter........be far warmer and more scenic when we all venture up there
> 
> hope you didn't go in the TT, it would get filthy with all that salt :?


Still looked great a bit of snow up on the tops there were 4 of us so we were in her in doors Focus


----------



## coTTsie

*SO WHO'S COMING SO FAR AND WHO'S BOOKED UP.........JUST TO GIVE ME AN IDEA!!

IF ANY MORE WANT TO ATTEND THIS FANTASTIC OPPOTUNITY TO TRAVEL THE YORKISHIRE DALES PLEASE BOOK YOUR ROOM SOON AS POSS.

I WILL POST ITINERY NEARER THE TIME...........NEED MORE!!!!!!! :wink: *


----------



## TTCool

Hi

Judy and me will be doing Saturday the 10th all day including the night time activities without stopping over. Leyburn is only a short sprint from where we live :wink: and I have family commitments on the Sunday; looking forward to it.

Joe & Judy


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi pete hotel booked can not wait bring on may. Neil.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi pete,
One back ragtop will be there. We have booked into the Golden Lion for the Saturday night.


----------



## coTTsie

nice one, need more confirmations...........want to get an idea for the saturday night meal i need to book.


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> *SO WHO'S COMING SO FAR AND WHO'S BOOKED UP.........JUST TO GIVE ME AN IDEA!!
> 
> IF ANY MORE WANT TO ATTEND THIS FANTASTIC OPPOTUNITY TO TRAVEL THE YORKISHIRE DALES PLEASE BOOK YOUR ROOM SOON AS POSS.
> 
> I WILL POST ITINERY NEARER THE TIME...........NEED MORE!!!!!!! :wink: *


Booked and coming for the whole time


----------



## groovytwo

Booked for Friday night and Saturday night at Golden Lion.

Jan and myself will be coming for the whole of Saturday and Sunday but we will drive up to Leyburn on the Friday evening(try to bunk off work early!)

Looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## groovytwo

Booked for Friday night and Saturday night at Golden Lion.

Jan and myself will be coming for the whole of Saturday and Sunday but we will drive up to Leyburn on the Friday evening(try to bunk off work early!)

Looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## groovytwo

coTTsie said:


> nice one, need more confirmations...........want to get an idea for the saturday night meal i need to book.


Booked for Friday night and Saturday night at Golden Lion.

Jan and myself will be coming for the whole of Saturday and Sunday but we will drive up to Leyburn on the Friday evening(try to bunk off work early!)

Looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Might be able to pop over for the meal on the Saturday night :?


----------



## les

i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]


Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Now how did I know you where going to say that :roll: and i'm keeping stum cos all (may) be revealed :wink: Dani assume nothing :-*


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how did I know you where going to say that :roll: and i'm keeping stum cos all (may) be revealed :wink: Dani assume nothing :-*
Click to expand...

O.K. then Les, a candle it will be  And I shall wait for your revelations 8)


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how did I know you where going to say that :roll: and i'm keeping stum cos all (may) be revealed :wink: Dani assume nothing :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. then Les, a candle it will be  And I shall wait for your revelations 8)
Click to expand...

Dani light the blue touch paper(candle) and retire. Bet ya can't wait hey


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have booked for the Saturday night a the Golden Lion will meet you Saturday morning at the Lion all being well


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
So we have two nice ragtops for the cruise then! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how did I know you where going to say that :roll: and i'm keeping stum cos all (may) be revealed :wink: Dani assume nothing :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. then Les, a candle it will be  And I shall wait for your revelations 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani light the blue touch paper(candle) and retire. *Bet ya can't wait hey *
Click to expand...

Do I have a choice :roll:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how did I know you where going to say that :roll: and i'm keeping stum cos all (may) be revealed :wink: Dani assume nothing :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. then Les, a candle it will be  And I shall wait for your revelations 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani light the blue touch paper(candle) and retire. *Bet ya can't wait hey *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I have a choice :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes you have 2 choices.......... no choice and little choice :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how did I know you where going to say that :roll: and i'm keeping stum cos all (may) be revealed :wink: Dani assume nothing :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. then Les, a candle it will be  And I shall wait for your revelations 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani light the blue touch paper(candle) and retire. *Bet ya can't wait hey *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I have a choice :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you have 2 choices.......... no choice and little choice :lol:
Click to expand...

Sounds like much of a muchness


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm saying nowt on the grounds I may incriminate myself [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a candle for you then :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how did I know you where going to say that :roll: and i'm keeping stum cos all (may) be revealed :wink: Dani assume nothing :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O.K. then Les, a candle it will be  And I shall wait for your revelations 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani light the blue touch paper(candle) and retire. *Bet ya can't wait hey *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I have a choice :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you have 2 choices.......... no choice and little choice :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like much of a muchness
Click to expand...

How deceptive of you dani :roll:


----------



## coTTsie

c,mon children............your messin my post up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB

Can't make it unfortunately. In Germany checking out some well know toll roads.


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> c,mon children............your messin my post up :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wrong dad :roll: We are helping you keep the thread up :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

ResB said:


> Can't make it unfortunately. In Germany checking out some well know toll roads.


Toll roads in Germany :?: Where and what are they :?:



coTTsie said:


> c,mon children............your messin my post up :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wrong dad :roll: We are helping you keep the thread up :twisted:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make it unfortunately. In Germany checking out some well know toll roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Toll roads in Germany :?: Where and what are they :?:
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> c,mon children............your messin my post up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong dad :roll: We are helping you keep the thread up :twisted:
Click to expand...

We most certainly are Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make it unfortunately. In Germany checking out some well know toll roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Toll roads in Germany :?: Where and what are they :?:
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> c,mon children............your messin my post up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong dad :roll: We are helping you keep the thread up :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We most certainly are Dani :wink:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ResB

A3DFU said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make it unfortunately. In Germany checking out some well know toll roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Toll roads in Germany :?: Where and what are they :?:
Click to expand...

Kidding yeah? Just in case you weren't... I thing the Nurburgring is a toll road isn't it.


----------



## A3DFU

ResB said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ResB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make it unfortunately. In Germany checking out some well know toll roads.
> 
> 
> 
> Toll roads in Germany :?: Where and what are they :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kidding yeah? Just in case you weren't... I thing the Nurburgring is a toll road isn't it.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call the NÃ¼rburg Ring a 'toll road' as I hardly ever see HGV or other 'normal' road users on there. Plus I believe that you pay a tad more than you 'normal' Toll to drive the NÃ¼rburg Ring. Perhaps 'race-road' or 'track' is more appropriate?
Sorry, I'm just a pedantic German :roll:


----------



## John-H

Well, I went over a toll bridge the other day over the Manchester ship canal. It cost 12 pence (yes Twelve Pence!) and a little old lady lived in the toll booth. Strangest of bridges too. And when I looked back it wasn't there  :lol: - no it was and still is. Well worth a visit (can't argue with 12p!) - not far from Awesome GTI.

Here it is:










And this is where the little old lady lives:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Well, I went over a toll bridge the other day over the Manchester ship canal. It cost 12 pence (yes Twelve Pence!) and a little old lady lived in the toll booth. Strangest of bridges too. And when I looked back it wasn't there


And how much Laphroaig did you have :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> Well, I went over a toll bridge the other day over the Manchester ship canal. It cost 12 pence (yes Twelve Pence!) and a little old lady lived in the toll booth. Strangest of bridges too. And when I looked back it wasn't there  :lol: - no it was and still is. Well worth a visit (can't argue with 12p!) - not far from Awesome GTI.


 Do they take cards or is it just a permit system like the Tyne tunnel?


----------



## John-H

I think it's too antiquated for anything plastic :roll:


----------



## les

No wonder you only paid 12p thats you on the bike John. :roll: She charges cars Â£2 to go over her bridge and there is a troll :evil: living under it so watch out if you try to do a runner (ride off without paying) on that bike. :-*


----------



## coTTsie

*i need more...........c'mon guys............top w/end a head..............sort it!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> *i need more
> *


You are greedy  :wink:


----------



## iwantcambelt

coTTsie said:


> *just to wet your appetite
> 
> devils bridge : kirkby lonsdale (people jump off this for fun)
> http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l216/ ... large1.jpg[/img]
> 
> only a fraction of things to see, Most pics taken in the winter, even more impressive in the spring/summer.
> 
> *


souds brilliant to me. make me on the list pls.

rex


----------



## coTTsie

A3DFU said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i need more
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You are greedy  :wink:
Click to expand...

Nah, not greedy but just to cover the ones who can't make it last thing..........happens with most events.

i've only had 10 or so peeps book.

REX, are you staying over or just doing the saturday.

pete!


----------



## John-H

Pete,

Have you got me down? Why don't you include a list of people who've booked in the first post? There's one buried mid thread but I've got a "?" next to me and it should be a tick


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Pete,
> 
> Have you got me down? Why don't you include a list of people who've booked in the first post? There's one buried mid thread but I've got a "?" next to me and it should be a tick


Who needs a tick, :!: what are you some kind of cattle :? We dont need no ticks... you can keep ya stinking ticks you just need a [smiley=dude.gif] and a :wink: its all the same to a blind man 8) 
BTW an update list would be good though


----------



## coTTsie

*Please copy and add to the list like i've done just to see who's staying and who's not...........also to give me an idea for booking the table for saturday night.

those travelling and staying the friday can always have a meal but i'll prob have somthing from the chippie :wink:

IF I'VE MISSED YOU OUT OR GOT NUMBERS WRONG..........JUST ADD/AMMEND!!

Cheers pete :wink:

1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2
4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool....................(day visit saturday)..................poss meal
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x?
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x?
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP 
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla? 
23,PDW? 
24,Matt B? 
25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2
26, REX?
*


----------



## TTCool

coTTsie said:


> *Please copy and add to the list like i've done just to see who's staying and who's not...........also to give me an idea for booking the table for saturday night.
> 
> those travelling and staying the friday can always have a meal but i'll prob have somthing from the chippie :wink:
> 
> IF I'VE MISSED YOU OUT OR GOT NUMBERS WRONG..........JUST ADD/AMMEND!!
> 
> Cheers pete :wink:
> 
> 1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 2, ROADHOG
> 3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2
> 4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2
> 5, TTitan
> 6, TTcool....................(all day Saturday)....................Meal Sat night x 2
> 7, Wallsendmag
> 8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x?
> 9, TTsteve
> 10, SARA G
> 11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 13, dave g?
> 14, north wales TT
> 15, chip-iTT
> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x?
> 17, mighTy tee
> 18, TTotal
> 19, Ricco?
> 20,BillP
> 21,TT_kid?
> 22,Godzilla?
> 23,PDW?
> 24,Matt B?
> 25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2
> 
> *


----------



## Wallsendmag

coTTsie said:


> *Please copy and add to the list like i've done just to see who's staying and who's not...........also to give me an idea for booking the table for saturday night.
> 
> those travelling and staying the friday can always have a meal but i'll prob have somthing from the chippie :wink:
> 
> IF I'VE MISSED YOU OUT OR GOT NUMBERS WRONG..........JUST ADD/AMMEND!!
> 
> Cheers pete :wink:
> 
> 1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 2, ROADHOG
> 3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2
> 4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2
> 5, TTitan
> 6, TTcool....................(day visit saturday)..................poss meal
> 7, Wallsendmag (Meal on Saturday only :? x2)
> 8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x?
> 9, TTsteve
> 10, SARA G
> 11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 13, dave g?
> 14, north wales TT
> 15, chip-iTT
> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x?
> 17, mighTy tee
> 18, TTotal
> 19, Ricco?
> 20,BillP
> 21,TT_kid?
> 22,Godzilla?
> 23,PDW?
> 24,Matt B?
> 25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2
> 26, REX?
> *


----------



## mighTy Tee

I am afraid something has come up which means I am unable to make this weekend.


----------



## coTTsie

1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2 
4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool....................(day visit saturday)..................poss meal 
7, Wallsendmag...........(Meal on Saturday only x2) 
8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x? 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x? 
17, mighTy tee............CAN'T MAKE IT  
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP 
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla? 
23,PDW? 
24,Matt B? 
25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2 
26, REX?


----------



## coTTsie

les said:


> Who needs a tick, :!: what are you some kind of cattle :? We dont need no ticks... you can keep ya stinking ticks


its so i can keep track of who's staying 1 or 2 nights, amount of people eating and for those who can't make it..............your more than welcome to organise it yourself les :?


----------



## John-H

coTTsie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a tick, :!: what are you some kind of cattle :? We dont need no ticks... you can keep ya stinking ticks
> 
> 
> 
> its so i can keep track of who's staying 1 or 2 nights, amount of people eating and for those who can't make it..............your more than welcome to organise it yourself les :?
Click to expand...

I think Les was just going off on one - he means no harm. In fact I think he picked up some ticks from his admirers last time and it's now a sore point :wink:


----------



## groovytwo

16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)

1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2 
4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool....................(day visit saturday)..................poss meal 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x? 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)
17, mighTy tee 
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP 
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla? 
23,PDW? 
24,Matt B? 
25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2 
26, REX?

Groovytwo (Jan and Nig)


----------



## TTCool

groovytwo said:


> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
> Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)
> 
> 1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 2, ROADHOG
> 3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2
> 4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2
> 5, TTitan
> 6, TTcool....................(All Day Saturday)..................Meal Sat Night x 2
> 7, Wallsendmag
> 8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x?
> 9, TTsteve
> 10, SARA G
> 11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 13, dave g?
> 14, north wales TT
> 15, chip-iTT
> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
> Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)
> 17, mighTy tee
> 18, TTotal
> 19, Ricco?
> 20,BillP
> 21,TT_kid?
> 22,Godzilla?
> 23,PDW?
> 24,Matt B?
> 25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2
> 26, REX?
> 
> Groovytwo (Jan and Nig)


----------



## TTCool

TTCool said:


> groovytwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
> Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)
> 
> 1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 2, ROADHOG
> 3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2
> 4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2
> 5, TTitan
> *6, TTcool....................(All Day Saturday)..................Meal Sat Night x 2 *
> 7, Wallsendmag
> 8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x?
> 9, TTsteve
> 10, SARA G
> 11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 13, dave g?
> 14, north wales TT
> 15, chip-iTT
> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
> Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)
> 17, mighTy tee
> 18, TTotal
> 19, Ricco?
> 20,BillP
> 21,TT_kid?
> 22,Godzilla?
> 23,PDW?
> 24,Matt B?
> 25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2
> 26, REX?
> 
> Groovytwo (Jan and Nig)
Click to expand...


----------



## les

coTTsie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a tick, :!: what are you some kind of cattle :? We dont need no ticks... you can keep ya stinking ticks
> 
> 
> 
> its so i can keep track of who's staying 1 or 2 nights, amount of people eating and for those who can't make it..............your more than welcome to organise it yourself les :?
Click to expand...

Ermm Pete chill mate your getting far too stressed and you know its not good for you car :lol: My comments were aimed at my mate :roll: John H nothing serious and was a take on a scene from a famous cowboy film. Stay cool and hang looose


----------



## les

John-H said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a tick, :!: what are you some kind of cattle :? We dont need no ticks... you can keep ya stinking ticks
> 
> 
> 
> its so i can keep track of who's staying 1 or 2 nights, amount of people eating and for those who can't make it..............your more than welcome to organise it yourself les :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Les was just going off on one - he means no harm. In fact I think he picked up some ticks from his admirers last time and it's now a sore point :wink:
Click to expand...

I have an answer to that john Barrrrrrrrrrrrr [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## coTTsie

les said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a tick, :!: what are you some kind of cattle :? We dont need no ticks... you can keep ya stinking ticks
> 
> 
> 
> its so i can keep track of who's staying 1 or 2 nights, amount of people eating and for those who can't make it..............your more than welcome to organise it yourself les :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ermm Pete chill mate your getting far too stressed and you know its not good for you car :lol: My comments were aimed at my mate :roll: John H nothing serious and was a take on a scene from a famous cowboy film. Stay cool and hang looose
Click to expand...

I am cool, no offence taken!


----------



## coTTsie

10wks to go 

there are still lots on the list that have not confirmed!

it will soon come round and hate for you to miss out on accommodation because it was left too late!

The dales are very popular that time of year...........so just a reminder not to leave it too long :wink:

1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1 
2, ROADHOG 
3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2 
4, YELLOW TT.............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2 
5, TTitan 
6, TTcool....................(All Day Saturday)..................Meal Sat Night x 2 
7, Wallsendmag 
8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x? 
9, TTsteve 
10, SARA G 
11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT 
15, chip-iTT 
16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2 
Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun) 
17, mighTy tee """"CANT MAKE IT"""
18, TTotal 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP 
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla? 
23,PDW? 
24,Matt B? 
25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2 
26, REX?

pete!


----------



## les

Any updates Pete? Thought it could do with a bump :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

i'm going to do a plan for the whole w/end.............just can't find a decent map to highlight routes etc.

what would people like..........short stops with plenty of picture options :wink:

there's alot to see and quite some miles to cover........prob 80-100 depending on time spent at each stop.


----------



## groovytwo

coTTsie said:


> i'm going to do a plan for the whole w/end.............just can't find a decent map to highlight routes etc.
> 
> what would people like..........short stops with plenty of picture options :wink:
> 
> there's alot to see and quite some miles to cover........prob 80-100 depending on time spent at each stop.


Assume 80-100 miles each day?? Mixture would be good depending on what there is to see. If say 100miles then 20-25mile drives with a stop after each(not including ***/wee stops....not allowed to smoke in TT or wee in it either !! lol) Some good spots for us all to take some pics of us all together are a must.May be if you come up with your route and then we could suggest changes/modifications etc. We dont know the Sat and Sun areas so cant suggest any specifics.

Jan and Nig.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Pete,
Hope you don't take offence at my suggestion. But it maybe a good to think about a lunch stop on the Saturday. As if the cruise is as popular as it looks like it maybe. You don't want to be trying to find a pub en-route with 15/20 TT's behind you.
Do you have anything planed to visit on the Saturday? I know you have for the Friday.
Google maps are pretty good as you can highlight from and to.
Catch you soon.


----------



## coTTsie

the 80-100 miles is the whole saturday trip.

i have pleny of options, how would you fancy lunch at TAN HILL INN, englands highest pub :wink:

there will be plenty of stops as its more of a "take it in" drive round the dales suppose to a mad dash here n there 

i'll try and do a map with the stops numbered 1,2,3,4 etc around the whole route...........i can picture the route with ease but i need to show you guys :?

leave it with me.

*STILL LOADS NOT CONFIRMED*


----------



## John-H

You got your tyre wear tracking sorted Pete?


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Pete,
Your Saturday plans sound great.  
Roll on May.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

coTTsie said:


> there will be plenty of stops as its more of a "take it in" drive round the dales suppose to a mad dash here n there


Glad its a take it in drive dont want her indoors giving it [smiley=sick2.gif] all over the dash


----------



## les

YELLOW_TT said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> there will be plenty of stops as its more of a "take it in" drive round the dales suppose to a mad dash here n there
> 
> 
> 
> Glad its a take it in drive dont want her indoors giving it [smiley=sick2.gif] all over the dash
Click to expand...

Na Andy you can't fool us. The real reason is you dont want to get so many dead flys on that nice yellow paintwork of yours :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

simplified map but gives you an idea of routes.

i will add names/stops to the numbers later.......gotta go to work.

red line = friday drive up

blue line = saturday drive

green = drive home south (although peeps can make there own way)


----------



## TTCool

It's the Blue Line for Judy and me. Looking forward to it.

Joe


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi pete all lines for me can not wait. Neil.


----------



## coTTsie

1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1 
2, ROADHOG.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2 
4, YELLOW TT............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2 
5, TTitan....................**********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
6, TTcool....................(All Day Saturday)..................Meal Sat Night x 2 
7, Wallsendmag...........*********CAN'T MAKE IT********* 
8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x? 
9, TTsteve...................********POSSIBLY********** 
10, SARA G.................YES.......needs to confirm plans! 
11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1 
13, dave g? 
14, north wales TT....... **********POSSIBLY*********
15, chip-iTT................. 
16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2 
Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun) 
17, mighTy tee.............***********CANT MAKE IT*********
18, TTotal....................***********CAN'T MAKE IT********* 
19, Ricco? 
20,BillP ......................***********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
21,TT_kid? 
22,Godzilla.................***********POSSIBLY*************
23,PDW......................(sat drive possibly more) 
24,Matt B....................(sat cruise only)..............meal sat night..x1 poss 2
25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2 
26, REX?


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a tick, :!: what are you some kind of cattle :? We dont need no ticks... you can keep ya stinking ticks
> 
> 
> 
> its so i can keep track of who's staying 1 or 2 nights, amount of people eating and for those who can't make it..............your more than welcome to organise it yourself les :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Les was just going off on one - he means no harm. In fact I think he picked up some ticks from his admirers last time and it's now a sore point :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an answer to that john Barrrrrrrrrrrrr [smiley=oops.gif]
Click to expand...

Boys, boys!!

Can't take you on any cruise :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> 1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 2, ROADHOG.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2
> 4, YELLOW TT............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2
> 5, TTitan....................**********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
> 6, TTcool....................(All Day Saturday)..................Meal Sat Night x 2
> 7, Wallsendmag...........*********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
> 8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x?
> 9, TTsteve...................********POSSIBLY**********
> 10, SARA G.................YES.......needs to confirm plans!
> 11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 13, dave g?
> 14, north wales TT....... **********POSSIBLY*********
> 15, chip-iTT.................
> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
> Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)
> 17, mighTy tee.............***********CANT MAKE IT*********
> 18, TTotal....................***********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
> 19, Ricco?
> 20,BillP ......................***********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
> 21,TT_kid?
> 22,Godzilla.................***********POSSIBLY*************
> 23,PDW......................(sat drive possibly more)
> 24,Matt B....................(sat cruise only)..............meal sat night..x1 poss 2
> 25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2
> 26, REX?


To save reader's eyes, wouldn't it be easier just to delete the 'can't make its' :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oi I'm going ,just for the meal. Unless you can tell me where you will be at 1600 :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

A3DFU said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1, ME........................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 2, ROADHOG.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x1
> 3, LES.......................(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b.......meal sat night..x2
> 4, YELLOW TT............(sat) 1 nights b&b.....................meal sat night..x2
> 5, TTitan....................**********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
> 6, TTcool....................(All Day Saturday)..................Meal Sat Night x 2
> 7, Wallsendmag.......... *going for meal*
> 8, Neilmillard TT..........(fri - sat - sun ) 2 nights b&b.....meal sat night..x?
> 9, TTsteve...................********POSSIBLY**********
> 10, SARA G.................YES.......needs to confirm plans!
> 11, Dani A3DFU...........(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 12, john h...................(fri - sat - sun )2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x1
> 13, dave g?
> 14, north wales TT....... **********POSSIBLY*********
> 15, chip-iTT.................
> 16, groovytwo.............(fri - sat - sun) 2 nights b&b......meal sat night..x2
> Arrive Leyburn Friday pm(cant make the road trip Friday but OK for all day sat and Sun)
> 17, mighTy tee.............***********CANT MAKE IT*********
> 18, TTotal....................***********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
> 19, Ricco?
> 20,BillP ......................***********CAN'T MAKE IT*********
> 21,TT_kid?
> 22,Godzilla.................***********POSSIBLY*************
> 23,PDW......................(sat drive possibly more)
> 24,Matt B....................(sat cruise only)..............meal sat night..x1 poss 2
> 25, TT4PJ Phil..............(sat) 1 nights b&b....................meal sat night..x2
> 26, REX?
> 
> 
> 
> To save reader's eyes, wouldn't it be easier just to delete the 'can't make its' :roll:
Click to expand...

There, I've changed it for you 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thanks Danni :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just to help you out Geoff here it is :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just to help you out *Geoff* here it is :wink:


Thanks for reminding me that I wanted to contact Jagman :roll:


----------



## coTTsie

can i interest any more to attend :?


----------



## John-H

With a face like that? Shouldn't it be:

"Can I interest any more to attend  "

:wink:


----------



## TT4PJ

John-H said:


> With a face like that? Shouldn't it be:
> 
> "Can I interest any more to attend  "
> 
> :wink:


Hi John,
It was because he was thinking about life without his TT.


----------



## John-H

TT4PJ said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a face like that? Shouldn't it be:
> 
> "Can I interest any more to attend  "
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> It was because he was thinking about life without his TT.
Click to expand...

Hi Phil,

Pete will need cheering up by the sound of it. What can we do? :roll:


----------



## TTCool

coTTsie said:


> can i interest any more to attend :?


I'll see if I can interest anyone from Teesside. Phil at Elite Vehicle Services in Thornaby might know a few, as he is our local TT Guru  As there is quite a while before the cruise, I'll print a poster for him to hang in his workshop.

I'm really looking forward to a relaxed cruise. The drive to and from Leyburn, will satisfy my B-side :wink: :lol:

Am I right in thinking there will be other old codgers attending? :lol: apart from me.

Joe


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
If I win the lottery before the cruise I will buy him another one.
Trouble is I don't do the lottery. :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ

TTCool said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i interest any more to attend :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can interest anyone from Teesside. Phil at Elite Vehicle Services in Thornaby might know a few, as he is our local TT Guru  As there is quite a while before the cruise, I'll print a poster for him to hang in his workshop.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to a relaxed cruise. The drive to and from Leyburn, will satisfy my B-side :wink: :lol:
> 
> Am I right in thinking there will other old codgers attending? :lol: apart from me.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Hi Joe,
54 May 21st


----------



## TTCool

TT4PJ said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i interest any more to attend :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can interest anyone from Teesside. Phil at Elite Vehicle Services in Thornaby might know a few, as he is our local TT Guru  As there is quite a while before the cruise, I'll print a poster for him to hang in his workshop.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to a relaxed cruise. The drive to and from Leyburn, will satisfy my B-side :wink: :lol:
> 
> Am I right in thinking there will other old codgers attending? :lol: apart from me.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Joe,
> 54 May 21st
Click to expand...

54? this is a serious cruise...no children allowed :lol: Will you be able to stay awake for a whole day?

Looking forward to meeting you both.

Joe


----------



## John-H

TTCool said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i interest any more to attend :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can interest anyone from Teesside. Phil at Elite Vehicle Services in Thornaby might know a few, as he is our local TT Guru  As there is quite a while before the cruise, I'll print a poster for him to hang in his workshop.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to a relaxed cruise. The drive to and from Leyburn, will satisfy my B-side :wink: :lol:
> 
> Am I right in thinking there will other old codgers attending? :lol: apart from me.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

What's the poster going to say Joe "Piddler on the roof"? :lol:

(In case anyone doesn't know what I'm on about Count Arthur Strong went round putting up posters with a printing error :wink: )


----------



## TTCool

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i interest any more to attend :?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can interest anyone from Teesside. Phil at Elite Vehicle Services in Thornaby might know a few, as he is our local TT Guru  As there is quite a while before the cruise, I'll print a poster for him to hang in his workshop.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to a relaxed cruise. The drive to and from Leyburn, will satisfy my B-side :wink: :lol:
> 
> Am I right in thinking there will other old codgers attending? :lol: apart from me.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the poster going to say Joe "Piddler on the roof"? :lol:
> 
> (In case anyone doesn't know what I'm on about Count Arthur Strong went round putting up posters with a printing error :wink: )
Click to expand...

Hi John

'Piddler on the roof'... :lol: I wonder if members know what they are missing?

My favourite is Count Arthur doing his food shopping in 'Offal Alley'

Joe


----------



## coTTsie

Daft buggers :lol:

This event is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment.........looking forward to it :wink:

I'd like sooooooo many TT's we bring the dales villages to a stand still and get ourselves on the local news......or even national for causing so much disruption:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

coTTsie said:


> Daft buggers :lol:
> 
> This event is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment.........looking forward to it :wink:
> 
> I'd like sooooooo many TT's we bring the dales villages to a stand still and get ourselves on the local news......or even national for causing so much disruption:lol: :lol: :lol:


I take it we can't bring the Mini then? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daft buggers :lol:
> 
> This event is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment.........looking forward to it :wink:
> 
> I'd like sooooooo many TT's we bring the dales villages to a stand still and get ourselves on the local news......or even national for causing so much disruption:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it we can't bring the Mini then? :roll:
Click to expand...

Only if Val is wearing it Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daft buggers :lol:
> 
> This event is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment.........looking forward to it :wink:
> 
> I'd like sooooooo many TT's we bring the dales villages to a stand still and get ourselves on the local news......or even national for causing so much disruption:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it we can't bring the Mini then? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if Val is wearing it Andrew
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Joe,
> 54 May 21st


Youngster :roll:


----------



## coTTsie

pete "roadhog" have you sorted anything on this yet........getting closer and you still not booked up. :? are you still traveling on upto scotland after the event?


----------



## Roadhog

coTTsie said:


> pete "roadhog" have you sorted anything on this yet........getting closer and you still not booked up. :? are you still traveling on upto scotland after the event?


Hi Pete, Not booked yet  But will be there,even if it means sleeping
in car or tent  Still hoping to continue to Scotland on the Sunday,after
the cruise,not quite sure where I will peel off tho YET !!!

Hope all is well with You ??
Kind regards,
Pete.


----------



## neil millard tt

Not long now better start cleaning. Neil


----------



## A3DFU

neil millard tt said:


> Not long now better start cleaning. Neil


You need 5 weeks to clean your car


----------



## YELLOW_TT

neil millard tt said:


> Not long now better start cleaning. Neil


Cleaning I have 2 delock kits a V6 front center lower grill to fit and 2 new seats to strip paint rebuild and fit befort the then


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi Dani i need five weeks to get mine as clean as yours. Neil


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> neil millard tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long now better start cleaning. Neil
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning I have 2 delock kits a V6 front center lower grill to fit and 2 new seats to strip paint rebuild and fit befort the then
Click to expand...

Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

neil millard tt said:


> Hi Dani i need five weeks to get mine as clean as yours. Neil


I'll endevour to set off from home on the day in a clean car :roll:
[but then I may just be a passenger in a black TT. John? :wink:  ]


----------



## XTR

YELLOW_TT said:


> Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:


Surely not..... it'll not be dirty from traveling 0 miles in the past few months


----------



## YELLOW_TT

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not..... it'll not be dirty from traveling 0 miles in the past few months
Click to expand...

One word Craig DUST :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not..... it'll not be dirty from traveling 0 miles in the past few months
Click to expand...

Are you not coming in your new ride then?


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not..... it'll not be dirty from traveling 0 miles in the past few months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you not coming in your new ride then?
Click to expand...

Have I missed something


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not..... it'll not be dirty from traveling 0 miles in the past few months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you not coming in your new ride then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I missed something
Click to expand...

2 letters Dani q and S


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not..... it'll not be dirty from traveling 0 miles in the past few months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you not coming in your new ride then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I missed something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 letters Dani q and S
Click to expand...

Thats five letters I thought it was a ladybird :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot and then I need to clean it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not..... it'll not be dirty from traveling 0 miles in the past few months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you not coming in your new ride then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have I missed something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 letters Dani q and S
Click to expand...

WOW   
Bring it, bring it


----------



## coTTsie

Hi guys n gals, sorry for lack of response, its not far off now, I've just moved into my new pad and not connected to the net as yet, as soon as I am I will be in touch with meeting points and times for those coming on Friday. Otherwise I will see the rest of you Saturday. 9am sharp Saturday! Pete


----------



## John-H

Oh my God is it this weekend  - good job I didn't take the car apart then :wink:

There's no date in the title now - might be an idea to add it - or to the first post to encourage late comers :wink:

Hope the pad's going smoothly


----------



## coTTsie

John-H said:


> Oh my God is it this weekend  - good job I didn't take the car apart then :wink:
> 
> There's no date in the title now - might be an idea to add it - or to the first post to encourage late comers :wink:
> 
> Hope the pad's going smoothly


No, it's the 9th, 10th and 11th May.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Roadhog

John,

April 1st has passed, made me panic for a moment tho :lol:

HappyTTing,
Pete.


----------



## John-H

Thank God for that :lol: .... I'll stop panicking now :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Thank God for that :lol: .... I'll stop panicking now :roll:


You are obviously too engulfed in AboluTTe 
:wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for that :lol: .... I'll stop panicking now :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously too engulfed in AboluTTe
> :wink: :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Indeed :roll:


----------



## coTTsie

Hi its me again

Just using a friends PC as im still not on the net yet at home but should be up and running within the next week.

Been onto the golden lion regarding the evening meal for everyone and they are sending me an email with the menu, as soon as I get it I will put it up on the forum for all to see so you can take your pick as they need an idea of what people want.

That aside, what time do those travelling on the Friday want to meet and where

1) 9am Lymm services
2) 10am Lancaster junction (m6)

Cheers

Pete.............be in touch soon


----------



## les

Hi Pete, I will meet up with you at Lancaster (Forton) Services at 10am mate. Keep up the good work [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## coTTsie

Hiya Les

All being well, we should be up there for 10am give or take ten minutes, thats if Dani can get her arse into gear.

See you all soon, still room for more!! 

Pete


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> Hiya Les
> 
> All being well, we should be up there for 10am give or take ten minutes, thats if Dani can get her arse into gear.
> 
> See you all soon, still room for more!!
> 
> Pete


Now, now! Behave yourself youngster :twisted:

I need to have my coffee in bed, do my tarot reading, then my meditation. After that I'll speak with my sister for 1 or 2 hours. Then I need to do my gym workout and after that my beauty routine [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
By the time I finish with all of that it may be 3pm or so. So I don't think I can set off before 4pm'ish :wink: 8)


----------



## coTTsie

i,ve been onto the golden lion regarding a menu for us all to choose from saturday night but still no sign.

they promised to send it via email, as soon as it arrives i'll post up!

pete


----------



## coTTsie

i,ve been onto the golden lion regarding a menu for us all to choose from saturday night but still no sign.

they promised to send it via email, as soon as it arrives i'll post up!

pete


----------



## coTTsie

Right, here we go.

not the savoy but not bad. let me know by PM what you guys would like as i need to pre book so they can meet our demands for saturday evening:wink:

Soup of the Day
Homemade Pate
Breaded Whitebait
Brie Wedges
Prawn Cocktail

Sirloin steak with Stilton or Pepper Sauce
Chicken Fillet with Smoked Bacon and Cream
Gammon Steak with eggs or pineapple
Salmon with lemon and dill
Roast of the Day
Braised Lamb Steak with redcurrant/rosemary
Steak and Ale Pie

Choice of Sweets

Tea or Coffee

Â£20 per person

i found this a bit pricey so got in touch as some folk may not want 3 courses. they can do 2 course (starter main or main and sweet)

take your pick and please dont leave it to late.......thanks pete!


----------



## groovytwo

Hi Pete,

Tried to PM you re meal choices for Saturday but get de bug mode or something that wont let me send it.Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Is this for Friday Saturday or both :?:


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Is this for Friday Saturday or both :?:


The Debug Mode? That was on all weekend :wink: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie

YELLOW_TT said:


> Is this for Friday Saturday or both :?:


just saturday.

although those of you coming and staying friday night are welcome to order a meal, just won't be booked in advance but there will be fewer folk so not a problem.

i can only afford the sat meal due to money flow at the moment, may even have to cancel the friday accomodation and stop at my mates house.

but don't worry i will be there for a beer and chin wag.

deffo stopping sat night!


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for Friday Saturday or both :?:
> 
> 
> 
> just saturday.
> 
> although those of you coming and staying friday night are welcome to order a meal, just won't be booked in advance but there will be fewer folk so not a problem.
> 
> i can only afford the sat meal due to money flow at the moment, may even have to cancel the friday accomodation and stop at my mates house.
> 
> but don't worry i will be there for a beer and chin wag.
> 
> deffo stopping sat night!
Click to expand...

Friday night's beer's on me Pete and I'm sure we'll find a sponsor for the meal 8)


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for Friday Saturday or both :?:
> 
> 
> 
> just saturday.
> 
> although those of you coming and staying friday night are welcome to order a meal, just won't be booked in advance but there will be fewer folk so not a problem.
> 
> i can only afford the sat meal due to money flow at the moment, may even have to cancel the friday accomodation and stop at my mates house.
> 
> but don't worry i will be there for a beer and chin wag.
> 
> deffo stopping sat night!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Friday night's beer's on me Pete and I'm sure we'll find a sponsor for the meal 8)
Click to expand...

Yippeeeeee Dani 6 pints of Guinness please.  The beers on Dani cheers.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Roadhog

Les, your bad enough sober,please don't drink :wink:

Hog.


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for Friday Saturday or both :?:
> 
> 
> 
> just saturday.
> 
> although those of you coming and staying friday night are welcome to order a meal, just won't be booked in advance but there will be fewer folk so not a problem.
> 
> i can only afford the sat meal due to money flow at the moment, may even have to cancel the friday accomodation and stop at my mates house.
> 
> but don't worry i will be there for a beer and chin wag.
> 
> deffo stopping sat night!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Friday night's beer's on me Pete and I'm sure we'll find a sponsor for the meal 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yippeeeeee Dani 6 pints of Guinness please.  The beers on Dani cheers.
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

shhhh, I'm not talking to you :twisted:


----------



## les

Roadhog said:


> Les, your bad enough sober,please don't drink :wink:
> 
> Hog.


Thanks for the words of encouragement Pete :-* You aint seen or heard me when i'm drunk mate :roll: Anybody into bare knuckle fighting then :twisted:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for Friday Saturday or both :?:
> 
> 
> 
> just saturday.
> 
> although those of you coming and staying friday night are welcome to order a meal, just won't be booked in advance but there will be fewer folk so not a problem.
> 
> i can only afford the sat meal due to money flow at the moment, may even have to cancel the friday accomodation and stop at my mates house.
> 
> but don't worry i will be there for a beer and chin wag.
> 
> deffo stopping sat night!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Friday night's beer's on me Pete and I'm sure we'll find a sponsor for the meal 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yippeeeeee Dani 6 pints of Guinness please.  The beers on Dani cheers.
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhh, I'm not talking to you :twisted:
Click to expand...

What Dani? Don't tell me you are going back on your word to buy us all a little drinky poo now are you


----------



## YELLOW_TT

PMed you with my meal order I left the drinks off as I see Dani is paying for them :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

*
I ONLY HAVE A HANDFULL WHO HAVE CONFIRMED THEIR MEAL REQUIREMENTS.

PLEASE SEE PAGE 22 FOR MENU...........IF YOU DON'T TELL ME I CAN'T PRE BOOK :roll:

MEALS CONFIRMED: me/Groovytwo/wallsendmag/niel millard/yellow tt/

PLEASE PM ME!!!!

Oh, and i've got them to get a few more kegs of beer in for ya dani :wink: wouldn't wanna run out now :lol:

pete!*


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> PMed you with my meal order I left the drinks off as I see Dani is paying for them :wink:


Toughshitsky as the Russians say. You know that all you'll get when I order drinks is H2O :lol:



coTTsie said:


> *
> I ONLY HAVE A HANDFULL WHO HAVE CONFIRMED THEIR MEAL REQUIREMENTS.
> 
> PLEASE SEE PAGE 22 FOR MENU...........IF YOU DON'T TELL ME I CAN'T PRE BOOK :roll:
> 
> MEALS CONFIRMED: me/Groovytwo/wallsendmag/niel millard/yellow tt/
> 
> PLEASE PM ME!!!!
> 
> Oh, and i've got them to get a few more kegs of beer in for ya dani :wink: wouldn't wanna run out now :lol:
> 
> pete!*


Pete,
pre-book meals for Saturday?

I'll check the thread soon  
Hmm, I'll run the risk of not eating as I want only 1 course. At the moment most likely the chicken but I neither want starter, dessert or coffee.


----------



## les

A3DFUHmm said:


> Liquid diet or just cheapskate Dani :lol: Mind you buying our drinks all night I can see why you need cut back on something. :wink: Dani your a star [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] There was no need to offer to buy drinks for everyone but I wouldnt want to offened you by refusing so cheers. [smiley=cheers.gif] and heres to your good health at least until after the meet [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'll run the risk of not eating as I want only 1 course. At the moment most likely the chicken but I neither want starter, dessert or coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid diet or just cheapskate Dani :lol: Mind you buying our drinks all night I can see why you need cut back on something. :wink: Dani your a star [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] There was no need to offer to buy drinks for everyone but I wouldnt want to offened you by refusing so cheers. [smiley=cheers.gif] and heres to your good health at least until after the meet [smiley=behead2.gif]
Click to expand...

I just knew I could rely on you, Les :-* Are you offering to buy the meals then


----------



## coTTsie

Hope this bloody fuel crisis and stupid panic buyers don't effect us :?

still needing food requirements, only 5 mbrs so far PM'd me(inc partners)

if you only want a main meal i'm sure they won't turn you away, its money in there pocket..............so dani you can just have toast if thats all you want :lol:


----------



## TTCool

Hi CoTTsie

Have we got a town by town, village by village, place by place list of where we are going. I've seen the map but I assume there will be more detail before the 10th, e.g. stops on the route.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## coTTsie

i'll do it sunday joe.

didn't do a list up to now as most folk won't be aware of any of the places but i suppose its handy for printing off so if any of you are late you can pick up the route and meet us at the next stop.

not sure on midday food but i'm sure the chippy in hawes will do. there will be plenty of stops for ****/tea's and wee's :lol:

ok peeps!

STILL NEED NAMES FOR SAT MEALS


----------



## les

coTTsie said:


> i'll do it sunday joe.
> 
> didn't do a list up to now as most folk won't be aware of any of the places but i suppose its handy for printing off so if any of you are late you can pick up the route and meet us at the next stop.
> 
> not sure on midday food but i'm sure the chippy in hawes will do. there will be plenty of stops for ****/tea's and wee's :lol:
> 
> ok peeps!
> 
> STILL NEED NAMES FOR SAT MEALS


A OK Pete


----------



## TTCool

coTTsie said:


> i'll do it sunday joe.
> 
> didn't do a list up to now as most folk won't be aware of any of the places but i suppose its handy for printing off so if any of you are late you can pick up the route and meet us at the next stop.
> 
> not sure on midday food but i'm sure the chippy in hawes will do. there will be plenty of stops for ****/tea's and wee's :lol:
> 
> ok peeps!
> 
> STILL NEED NAMES FOR SAT MEALS


Good man. I'm quite partial to tea and a wee but I'll have to 'pass' on the **** :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool

coTTsie said:


> i'll do it sunday joe.
> 
> didn't do a list up to now as most folk won't be aware of any of the places but i suppose its handy for printing off so if any of you are late you can pick up the route and meet us at the next stop.
> 
> not sure on midday food but i'm sure the chippy in hawes will do. there will be plenty of stops for ****/tea's and wee's :lol:
> 
> ok peeps!
> 
> STILL NEED NAMES FOR SAT MEALS


Good man. I'm quite partial to tea and a wee but I'll have to 'pass' on the **** :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool

PS What's with this debug jazz. Sorry about the double post.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTCool said:


> PS What's with this debug jazz. Sorry about the double post.
> 
> Joe


Forums knackered :?


----------



## coTTsie

We will start in leyburn at 9am sharp!

i have mumbered the route in question but due to available time and how long we stay at variouse stops we may not cover the whole route.

1, *LEYBURN* then across the valley to

2 *MIDDLEHAM* this is a well known race horse town and where i grew up. we will stop here for a photo shoot in front of the castle.

we will then follow the road up onto the gallops proboubly get held up be the horses and then onto coverdale, this part has narrow lanes but only for a few miles.

3, *MELMERBY HIGH MOOR* this short crossing gives some great views and takes us down to West witton via a hairpin chiccain we then pass through swinithwaite onto:

4, *AYSGARTH FALLS* these falls have appeared in many a film including robin hood (kevin costner) the falls have a carpark and visitor center.

5, *SEMMER WATER* is the only fresh water lake "that i know of" and great for a photo stop, we will pass through Bainbridge to and from the lake and then onto

6 *HAWES*, this town is very popular with the tourists and has a narrow cobbled street "i knocked an american tourist over on my bike many years ago......he stepped out of a shop without looking". Hawes is also well known for its dairy and wensleydale cheese, we can visit it you chaps want to. decent chippy or cafe in town to!

7 *RIBBLEHEAD VIADUCT* this stretch of road is great and takes us over the moors the the impressive settle to carlise viaduct. great photo stop and even has a pub. we will double back to hawes then onto

8, *HARDROW FORCE* again a much filmed scene but to get to it you have to pay a toll at the pub (50p last time i went) then a 5 min walk.

on leaving hardrow we will pass through simonstone then climb up onto the moors, this stretch of road is Jeremy Clarksons fav road and leads onto the

9, *BUTTER TUBS PASS.* these large holes in the ground made by years of errosion are quite impressive. oppostie is a 400ft drop with only a cable for safety??? another great photo stop.

10, *TAN HILL,* This is englands highest pub and its in the middle of nowhere, great road leading to it (time permitting) eitherway we will be passing through thwaite/muker to come back over

11, *ASKRIGG MOOR.* great view of wensleydale and semmer water from here.

12, *BOLTON CASTLE/REDMIRE* this castle is still lived in and was where mary queen of scotts was held prisoner many yrs ago.
from here we will pass over the moors again to

13, *REETH.* another post card town and visited many a time by yellow TT. after a walk round we will "depending on time" we will follow the river swale to

14, *RICHMOND,* another historic castle town with a large cobble market square and ample shops.

15, *RETURN TO LEYBURN,* hope to be back at 5pm so in total the days drive and stops offs will be for 8hrs. i want to leave people plenty of time to stroll round and freshen up befor we dine around 7.30-8pm.

Hope this gives people an idea of what to expect.

my mobi is 0778 408 1644 for those who get delayed and miss the start.

cheers pete!


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'll miss start ,just to let you know now


----------



## ttsteve

Unfortunately I'll be on hol in Cyprus, so can't make it. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Matt B

really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.


----------



## TTCool

Matt B said:


> really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.


You have nothing to worry about. I've been told to behave myself :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTCool said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. I've been told to behave myself :lol:
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Thats what you said last time :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

Matt B said:


> really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.


i'll put joe at the back :lol:

i've heard about his antics around the lakes :wink:

this will be a lesurely drive with the odd blip.......gotta watch the fuel you knows


----------



## coTTsie

ttsteve said:


> Unfortunately I'll be on hol in Cyprus, so can't make it. Have fun everyone.


Hope this isn't the start of things to come (people unable to make it)

nightmare organising this type of thing.

PLEASE PEEPS.........I NEED FOOD ORDERS, CHECK THE MENU A FEW PAGES BACK


----------



## coTTsie

ttsteve said:


> Unfortunately I'll be on hol in Cyprus, so can't make it. Have fun everyone.


Hope this isn't the start of things to come (people unable to make it)

nightmare organising this type of thing.

PLEASE PEEPS.........I NEED FOOD ORDERS, CHECK THE MENU A FEW PAGES BACK


----------



## les

TTCool said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. I've been told to behave myself :lol:
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Pete says John H is Tail end Charlie after a certain other run out not so long ago :roll:


----------



## TTCool

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. I've been told to behave myself :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pete says John H is Tail end Charlie after a certain other run out not so long ago :roll:
Click to expand...

You really don't want John and me in close proximity locking door handles :lol: or do you? :wink: Please say yes 

Calm down, calm down. This cruise is going to be different to all the others.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. I've been told to behave myself :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pete says John H is Tail end Charlie after a certain other run out not so long ago :roll:
Click to expand...

That "not mentioned" cruise was actually at a moderate speed. :?

But we have agreed that we need to discuss cruising etiquette real soon and re-assure cruising newbees that they won't get lost if they want to travel at their own speed because the cruise leader will always stop at junktions/turn-offs until everyone has caught up. 
Or that's what is expected of a good cruise leader


----------



## coTTsie

of course :roll:


----------



## John-H

TTCool said:


> ... You really don't want John and me in close proximity locking door handles :lol: or do you? :wink: Please say yes  ...


 :lol: - listen... I was playing soothing Matt Monroe music on the way round the last one  . ..... well it was the theme to The Italian Job actually :wink: - just had to watch out for tunnels  .



A3DFU said:


> ... we need to discuss cruising etiquette real soon and asure cruising newbees that they won't get lost if they want to travel at their own speed because the cruise leader will always stop at junctions/turn-offs until everyone has caught up.
> Or that's what is expected of a good cruise leader


Very good point Dani :!: Everyone should drive at a speed they feel comfortable at and know they won't get lost so there should be no pressure - the leader will always wait. Ground clearance is another issue on some roads too - with the same caveat.



coTTsie said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'll be on hol in Cyprus, so can't make it. Have fun everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't the start of things to come (people unable to make it)
> 
> nightmare organising this type of thing.
> 
> PLEASE PEEPS.........I NEED FOOD ORDERS, CHECK THE MENU A FEW PAGES BACK
Click to expand...

I'll definitely come Pete - come Hell or busted coilpack


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You really don't want John and me in close proximity locking door handles :lol: or do you? :wink: Please say yes  ...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - listen... I was playing soothing Matt Monroe music on the way round the last one  . ..... well it was the theme to The Italian Job actually :wink: - just had to watch out for tunnels  .
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... we need to discuss cruising etiquette real soon and asure cruising newbees that they won't get lost if they want to travel at their own speed because the cruise leader will always stop at junctions/turn-offs until everyone has caught up.
> Or that's what is expected of a good cruise leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good point Dani :!: Everyone should drive at a speed they feel comfortable at and know they won't get lost so there should be no pressure - the leader will always wait. Ground clearance is another issue on some roads too - with the same caveat.
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'll be on hol in Cyprus, so can't make it. Have fun everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope this isn't the start of things to come (people unable to make it)
> 
> nightmare organising this type of thing.
> 
> PLEASE PEEPS.........I NEED FOOD ORDERS, CHECK THE MENU A FEW PAGES BACK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll definitely come Pete - come Hell or busted coilpack
Click to expand...

2 points Joe may be fast but at least we had a map of where we were supposed to be even if he didn't follow it himself :wink: 
Secondly bring the Italian Job music :wink:


----------



## TTCool

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You really don't want John and me in close proximity locking door handles :lol: or do you? :wink: Please say yes  ...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - listen... I was playing soothing Matt Monroe music on the way round the last one  . ..... well it was the theme to The Italian Job actually :wink: - just had to watch out for tunnels  .
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... we need to discuss cruising etiquette real soon and asure cruising newbees that they won't get lost if they want to travel at their own speed because the cruise leader will always stop at junctions/turn-offs until everyone has caught up.
> Or that's what is expected of a good cruise leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good point Dani :!: Everyone should drive at a speed they feel comfortable at and know they won't get lost so there should be no pressure - the leader will always wait. Ground clearance is another issue on some roads too - with the same caveat.
> 
> 
> 
> coTTsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'll be on hol in Cyprus, so can't make it. Have fun everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope this isn't the start of things to come (people unable to make it)
> 
> nightmare organising this type of thing.
> 
> PLEASE PEEPS.........I NEED FOOD ORDERS, CHECK THE MENU A FEW PAGES BACK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll definitely come Pete - come Hell or busted coilpack
Click to expand...

I agree with everything above. A bit of friendly banter is good for the Forum atmosphere IMO, mixed with a bit of journalistic license :wink:

John, I suspect you have broken more cruising rules than I've had hot dinners :lol: 'Never had such fun for a long time', you said on one occasion :roll:

Pete, Judy and me will be there  References about a couple of previous cruises should be read in context. There was always a propensity for a blast in the billing. This one is different.

Dani, don't worry now or in the future. You are preaching to the converted, so far as I'm concerned.

Joe


----------



## groovytwo

Rest assured my driving speed will be set by my "co-pilot" and i will know about it if she thinks that I am driving to fast...its never stopped her before and I would like a relaxing weekend (especially since we dont often get a weekend without kids and we have a lovely room booked :wink: :wink: :wink: )
Got bollocked badly   when we went down to to Bedfordshire to stay with some friends last month because of "my driving style"....got told to f**king slow down when she noticed speedo at !!! mph.   
So would be good to have a blast or 3 on some straight flat sections  but even though Nigel is my first name....Mansell isnt my last  
Looking forward to a great fun weekend!!!


----------



## groovytwo

groovytwo said:


> Rest assured my driving speed will be set by my "co-pilot" and i will know about it if she thinks that I am driving to fast...its never stopped her before and I would like a relaxing weekend (especially since we dont often get a weekend without kids and we have a lovely room booked :wink: :wink: :wink: )
> Got bollocked badly   when we went down to to Bedfordshire to stay with some friends last month because of "my driving style"....got told to f**king slow down when she noticed speedo at !!! mph.
> So would be good to have a blast or 3 on some straight flat sections  but even though Nigel is my first name....Mansell isnt my last
> Looking forward to a great fun weekend!!!


PS My "co-pilot" has also said she wants to drive for some of the time...suggest saving comments for later :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

TTCool said:


> Dani, don't worry now or in the future. You are preaching to the converted, so far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Joe


No worry, I'm not worried Joe.

However, it is important that cruising etiquette is discussed openly on this forum for all to read and add their ideas and comments.

We have done this a few years back when Jonah run into the back of me, which was actually on the way to the cruise.
I know of a recent serious cruising incident (sorry, no names!!!) which could have easily lead to a tragic outcome of the accident. This sort of thing MUST be taken seriously and discussed. As far as I know it has not been discussed (yet)

People who know the way I run my cruises will agree that I: -
1. hand out route notes before the cruise
2. give everyone my mobile number and the number of the finish venue
3. tell people to drive at their own speed
4. ask for every driver to turn lights on for visibility to other road users
5. always stop before and after junctions/turn-off 
6. check with the back marker via radio (I hand out 3 radios) that everyone is there
Very occasionally, if there is only a hand full of cars like was the case on my last cruise I forego the route notes because I believe that I can keep 4 cars together without that

I can well and truely say that I have never "lost" anyone and there has never been an incident on any of my cruises apart from a blown tyre on my car

But I will also admit that I have been critisized in the past for leading too fast and I have changed my cruising speed accordingly. I am well aware that people at the back need to drive faster to keep up as there is a time delay for them to notice when the leader picks up speed. Therefore I will always suggest that the slower drivers drive close to the front.
Sorry for rambling but perhaps we can use some of those ideas for future cruises


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> really looking forward to this as its my first meet. Better be gentle with me. I have visions of trying to keep up with a bunch of maniac drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. I've been told to behave myself :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pete says John H is Tail end Charlie after a certain other run out not so long ago :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "not mentioned" cruise was actually at a moderate speed. :?
Click to expand...

If you mean my post above Dani then no it wasnt cos you werent driving YOUR car :wink:


----------



## les

groovytwo said:


> groovytwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> PS My "co-pilot" has also said she wants to drive for some of the time...suggest saving comments for later :lol:
Click to expand...

OMG Noooooooooo


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion


Lazy sods I'll be out at 620


----------



## coTTsie

YELLOW_TT said:


> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion


Yes, 9am sharp for everyone outside the golden lion or if parking is tight then we'll gather in the market quare near the round bus shelter!

CAN ANYONE PRINT OUT THE MAP WITH THE BLUE ROUTE AS MY PRINTER IS CAPUT!!!! or just print off your own to bring with you :wink:

Not perfect but gives you an idea of route and numbered stops/places!


----------



## Wallsendmag

I finish work at 1430 so hopefully I can meet up towards the end of the tour ,Redmire or the previous stop.


----------



## Matt B

YELLOW_TT said:


> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion


Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol: 
Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Pete,
Sorry about this but my father in law is very poorly. Has Alzheimer's and don't think it would be good for us to be so far away over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TTCool

wallsendmag said:


> I finish work at 1430 so hopefully I can meet up towards the end of the tour ,Redmire or the previous stop.


Hi Andrew

Newcastle to Redmire is 63 miles and should take you about 1hr 15 mins according to MS AutoRoute. Drive canny.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Matt B said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
Click to expand...

About an hours run from me


----------



## TTCool

YELLOW_TT said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
Click to expand...

Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finish work at 1430 so hopefully I can meet up towards the end of the tour ,Redmire or the previous stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew
> 
> Newcastle to Redmire is 63 miles and should take you about 1hr 15 mins according to MS AutoRoute. Drive canny.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Seems like a plan :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

TT is back on the road Joe I was out in the rain today


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TT is back on the road Joe I was out in the rain today
Click to expand...

Thats every spare moment taken for the next month then :roll:


----------



## TTCool

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TT is back on the road Joe I was out in the rain today
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing all the work you've done. You ARE coming in the TT I assume. Are the new seats the ones with the open slots top and sides. If so they are begging for full harness seat belts.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TT is back on the road Joe I was out in the rain today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the work you've done. You ARE coming in the TT I assume. Are the new seats the ones with the open slots top and sides. If so they are begging for full harness seat belts.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Yep the Pole Position seats from thr qS


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TT is back on the road Joe I was out in the rain today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the work you've done. You ARE coming in the TT I assume. Are the new seats the ones with the open slots top and sides. If so they are begging for full harness seat belts.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the Pole Position seats from thr qS
Click to expand...

Are the backs yellow?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TT is back on the road Joe I was out in the rain today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the work you've done. You ARE coming in the TT I assume. Are the new seats the ones with the open slots top and sides. If so they are begging for full harness seat belts.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the Pole Position seats from thr qS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the backs yellow?
Click to expand...

That would be telling you will have to wait and see


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a 9am start on the Saturday morning out side the Golden Lion
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Mapped the route to get to the start line - 2hr 7 mins of mostly A roads. At least my engine will be warmed up. :lol:
> Seriously though I may plan to get there slightly early for a bit of a breather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About an hours run from me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy, are you bringing the TT or the Golf? It might rain you know; just thought I would forewarn you before you take the covers off the TT :lol:
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TT is back on the road Joe I was out in the rain today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the work you've done. You ARE coming in the TT I assume. Are the new seats the ones with the open slots top and sides. If so they are begging for full harness seat belts.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the Pole Position seats from thr qS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the backs yellow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be telling you will have to wait and see
Click to expand...

Counting the hours :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie

wallsendmag said:


> Counting the hours :lol: :lol:


im starting to count people dropping out...........not had a good week so far plus work won't give 3 extra days hol i requested 12-14th may

i got hardly any meal requests and on the amount of confirmed cars i'd have thought at least 20+ people

i got 9 :?

sorry to hear about your dad phil and fully understand.........just loan your car to someone else :wink:


----------



## John-H

You got my food order didn't you Pete?


----------



## les

John-H said:


> You got my food order didn't you Pete?


Pete, the thing to do IMO is give a last call date if others havent come back to you with the meals they want then draw a line under it. Tell the Golden Lion thats all you that are having meals as far as you are concerned. You cant be expected to do anything else. :? Then ones who havent come back to you can make their own arrangements which is fair enough mate, dont loose heart. :wink:


----------



## TTCool

Pete

Judy and me have decided to take our chances with the food. (no not that sort of chance LOL) So that's a change of plan for us with regard to booking two meals. We won't be needing food as such. We need to be flexible about departure times from Leyburn after the cruise, as we have an early morning family commitment the next day, Sunday.

The rest remains unchanged, we will be there for a prompt 9 am start. We are aiming to arrive at 8.45 am to do the whole Saturday gig.

Joe & Judy


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Pete,

don't lose heart.  
I will be eatig both nights but don't want to decide just now on what I'll have. Definetely *not* a 3 course meal followed by coffee. That's far too much for me :roll:

Also, relax over number of people/cars attending: it's very normal that a few will drop out just before the event.

It will prove to be a fantastic weekend and you're doing a brilliant job organizing it. Thank you


----------



## Juggernot jugs

Hi Pete,

How goes it pal? Just want to say, we had our weekend away just passed and it was brilliant. (check the pics out, SCOTTISH TRIP DUNKELD) For the people who said theyll turn up and then dont, trust me youll have a good time with those who do. Its very disheartning when trying to organise things like what your doing then people let you down. I forked out over Â£200 of my own cash and was let down by one person, which makes me out of pocket. So needless to say it is very annoying. Trust me youll get out of it what you put in to it. YOULL HAVE A BALL, so go and ENJOY yourselfs. Im sorry im not able to attend, due to job loss etc. GOOD LUCK your doing a great job mate.

All the best

JJ. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## coTTsie

Cheers for that helen,

suppose i'm worrying over nothing, like dani says even if 5-6 cars turn up it will be a laugh (there's more than that guys, don't worry)

So apart from me/neil millard/poss road hog........who's travelling up from the LYMM services (m6/m56 jct) on the friday to lancaster services where we will meet les.

start 9am sharp at lymm services on fri 9th may


----------



## groovytwo

Hi Pete,
Just to confirm that we cant make the Friday as you already know but will set off from work Friday evening and aim to get to The Golden Lion before 9.00pm hopefully earlier depending on stuff at work :roll: 
We are "good to go" for the Saturday and Sunday  
We have sent you our meal requests for the Saturday meal.
Do you happen to know what time the Golden Lion serves food till on the Friday evening?If not will e mail them to find out.
Looking forward to meeting you and other members of the forum for a fun weekend 

Groovytwo


----------



## A3DFU

coTTsie said:


> like dani says even if 5-6 cars turn up it will be a laugh (there's more than that guys, don't worry)


That's the spirit Pete 8) 
No matter how many or how few; you are doing a fantastic job, very worth while, and it is an event that will be enjoyed (and remembered) by all who attend  [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
And I for one am very much looking forward to a wonderful weekend away


----------



## jmjwhitfield

Hey CoTTsie,

My wife's mother is from Middleham and her Grandparents used to run one of the pubs there - surname of Bacon??


----------



## coTTsie

wednesday is the cut off for meal orders, not that i have many orders but its down to you to let me know!

the menu is a few pages back!

hope you guys have a safe journey up/down and i will see some of you friday.

remember 9am FRIDAY @ LYMM SERVICES (M6)or 10am "ish" at the LANCASTER SERVICES(M6)

PM me for my mobile No if needed?

pete!


----------



## les

OK Pete see you at the Lancaster services 10am ish. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ

coTTsie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Counting the hours :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> im starting to count people dropping out...........not had a good week so far plus work won't give 3 extra days hol i requested 12-14th may
> 
> i got hardly any meal requests and on the amount of confirmed cars i'd have thought at least 20+ people
> 
> i got 9 :?
> 
> sorry to hear about your dad phil and fully understand.........just loan your car to someone else :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi Pete,
He was taken into hospital Saturday with pneumonia. Kept him in over night and then sent him back to the care home. Still trying to find out why the doctor sent him to the hospital to be sent out the next day. 
As you know we were planning to stay a couple of night's by Castle Howard before meeting you on the Saturday. We have cancelled this and will try and stay there later in the year. This way we woun't loose our deposit.
I will cancel the Red Lion room later today. Do you want to ask any of the other guys if they want it.
As for someone else driving my TT. It's a ragtop so no one would want it. :roll:


----------



## Matt B

coTTsie said:


> wednesday is the cut off for meal orders, not that i have many orders but its down to you to let me know!
> 
> the menu is a few pages back!
> 
> hope you guys have a safe journey up/down and i will see some of you friday.
> 
> remember 9am FRIDAY @ LYMM SERVICES (M6)or 10am "ish" at the LANCASTER SERVICES(M6)
> 
> PM me for my mobile No if needed?
> 
> pete!


Hi Pete,

Can't tell you how much I am looking forward to this cruise on Saturday. Can you PM me your mobile just in case we get lost/delayed on the way their on Saturday morning!

Matt


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi pete not long now will see you LYMM SERVICES but if running late will call you. Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag

Come on then who's counting sleeps :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Come on then who's counting sleeps :lol: :lol:


I just sleep at night, I don't count :wink: :lol: 
but now I must do my workout 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyone getting excited yet ?


----------



## John-H

Oh my God is it this weekend? 

:lol: - only joking :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Really sorry we could not make this after all the planing and hotel bookings that were made.
However, it looks that you will have some nice weather for the cruise and am looking forward to seeing the pics of what we missed.
Hope to see you at Rockingham Pete.


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Oh my God is it this weekend?
> 
> :lol: - only joking :wink:


No John its not mate, its next weekend :twisted:


----------



## les

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone getting excited yet ?


Excited me? Narrr I always spend 4 hours every Thurdsay washing and polishing may car [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## groovytwo

All set,cleaned and polished.
Wish we could be with you tomorrow but will see you all at The Golden Lion at about 8.00pm.Mangaed to re arrange some work stuff so hopefully can set off earlier.
Looking forward to the drive on Saturday and the meal in the evening.
Looks like we should have some good weather.Cameras all charged.....and good to go!!


----------



## John-H

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God is it this weekend?
> 
> :lol: - only joking :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No John its not mate, its next weekend :twisted:
Click to expand...

It's both this coming and the "next weekend". It's not next week's end :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well if you are all cleaning your cars I guess I had better make a bit of an effort and give mine a wipe over with an oily rag in the morning  
See you all about 8:30 with a bit of luck on Saturday morning


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well if you are all cleaning your cars I guess I had better make a bit of an effort and give mine a wipe over with an oily rad in the morning
> See you all about 8:30 with a bit of luck on Saturday morning


Why are you washing the car with a radiator? Those oil ones are dead noisy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PDW

Should be a great weekend and drive. Unfortunately can't make it til Sat lunch but better late than never.

Be nice to meet people who share a common interest - to put faces to forum names. And also to have a few beers Sat night.

Anybody know how many cars are attending currently without reading the 31 page thread? And also anybody know where you are stopping for lunch Saturday so I can find you?

(BTW - it's not big or clever to send me 100 miles away to some cesspit just because I'm late!!)


----------



## coTTsie

my mobi 0778 408 1644

don't think my car as been so clean :lol:

Really looking forward to it, as for sat lunch we should be in hawes by then so its either a pub lunch/chippy or cafe........im easy!

pete!


----------



## A3DFU

Are you having dinner at the Golden Lion tomorrow evening, Pete? And if so, what time?


----------



## conlechi

Have a great weekend everyone 

look forward to the pics

Mark


----------



## coTTsie

A3DFU said:


> Are you having dinner at the Golden Lion tomorrow evening, Pete? And if so, what time?


Aaahhh, been bloody raining over night......all that bloody cleaning. seems to have stopped. forecast looks fair to good for the w.end 

As for food tonight dani, its up to you guys where you want to eat. there,s only a few of us on the friday so booking isn't a problem.

time wise............im easy!

see you guys later.

ps.......wont be able to contact me on here after 8am fri 9th (today) but my mobile is on this or last page!


----------



## groovytwo

A3DFU said:


> Are you having dinner at the Golden Lion tomorrow evening, Pete? And if so, what time?


We are hoping to eat at The Golden Lion on friday evening.Not sure what time they serve food to tho :?


----------



## groovytwo

groovytwo said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having dinner at the Golden Lion tomorrow evening, Pete? And if so, what time?
> 
> 
> 
> We are hoping to eat at The Golden Lion on friday evening.Not sure what time they serve food to tho :?
Click to expand...

Just phoned and they serve food till about 8.00pm but if you are staying there then its no problem to eat after that time.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Had a great day ,was really good sitting at the back watching all those TTs meandering around the country lanes .We'll bring the real TT next time honest. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool

Hi Pete

Thanks for organising a great day out. It was nice to see everybody again and a few new faces. I was concerned that the good weather over the last few days might not extend to the 10th...but it did  Best wishes for the future. I've no doubt you will have another TT before long.

Regards

Joe & Judy

Here are a 'few' photos out of the 97 I took:

















































































































































Andy's new colour scheme to match Beth's new top LOL


----------



## les

Not long home here but just had to log on and say what a great weekend. Great company, great weather, great roads, great scenery, great food, great beer, great area. What more could anybody ask for. Pete mate your a star you dont us all proud. 
Cheers and I am sure I speak for all when I say don't become a stranger and hope you will have another TT again soon. Somedbodys getting a cracking car there. Best of luck. 
Some of my pic's to follow tomorrow but I fear the worst from John H and Dani :twisted:


----------



## coTTsie

*Well what can i say.........FANTASTIC weekend and can't thank all you guys enough for travelling afar to make this possible for me, especially neil for coming all the way from surry :wink:

As les has said the weather/company/food/beer was top notch, lets just hope it ain't to long befor i get myself another TT :?

some of my pics

FRIDAY





































SATURDAY


















































































SUNDAY





































AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO KERRI WHO CAME ON SATURDAY FOR SUPPORT :wink:

















*


----------



## PDW

A great weekend. Thanks for all your planning Pete and nice to meet you all.


----------



## groovytwo

Hi All,

Our first rally and it couldnt have been better.
We both had a great time.Our cars,the location,the roads and scenery,the food(ice creams!!)the beer and laughs and most importantly the company made for a fanstastic weekend.
Have loads of pics but will have to learn how to put them on in a larger size than the forum allows.
Thanks to Pete for organising it so well and for his choice of roads and locations.....we were blessed with the weather.
Was also great to meet other forum members,share ideas,some beers and some fun.We think we all got on well,had a great selection of TT,s and attracted some admirable interest from the public.
Who,s organising the next one then :lol: :lol: If it was OK for Val and Andy to come in thier mini then I,m sure we can allow you in your Bora Pete :!:


----------



## neil millard tt

Hi pete thanks for a very good weekend had a good time nice to see some new faces got home at 7.30 in the end many thanks Neil.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A great weekend Pete you did your self and us all proud  hope things work out well for you and you get another TT soon f ever you and Kerri fancy a night out in sunny Hartlepool just let me know or if you are up for GTI inters there is a spare bed at Lutterworth waiting


----------



## John-H

I've not long been home so can't post any pictures tonight - but I just wanted to echo what others have said - A fantastic event and well organised Pete! It was so good to meet everybody again. We all had a brilliant time in the sunshine and on the fabulous roads didn't we! Excellent!

Pete, stick around won't you?!!!


----------



## les

Just a few of my pics for you of a great weekend. I am keeping a few back in reserve to use as ammunition and black mail  You know who you are. :lol: 








































































The leader of the pack.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

les said:


> Just a few of my pics for you of a great weekend. I am keeping a few back in reserve to use as ammunition and black mail  You know who you are. :lol:


Come on now Les lets not START all that again dont make me have to BUMP this back yo the top mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H

YELLOW_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few of my pics for you of a great weekend. I am keeping a few back in reserve to use as ammunition and black mail  You know who you are. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now Les lets not START all that again dont make me have to BUMP this back yo the top mate :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

No you don't want everyone JUMPing on the bandwaggon do you - no telling where that may LEAD :lol:


----------



## mattyR

My God....who made Andy park on the dirt!!! bet he hasn't slept since getting her home....microfibres at the ready!!! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mattyR said:


> My God....who made Andy park on the dirt!!! bet he hasn't slept since getting her home....microfibres at the ready!!! :lol:


Park on the dirt we almost had to pay for the privilege :lol: (long store) I think I was the only one who [email protected] clean his car all weekend


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Pete,
many thanks for a super weekend. Everything was just right: company, accomodation, food, not to mention the fantastic roads you chose and the weather you've organized. Superb  
It was a weekend I won't forget in a hurry! So whatever car you'll lead you next cruise in, I am already looking forward to it 8) 
Many thanks for organizing everything: it was just perfect 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les

John-H said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few of my pics for you of a great weekend. I am keeping a few back in reserve to use as ammunition and black mail  You know who you are. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now Les lets not START all that again dont make me have to BUMP this back yo the top mate :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't want everyone JUMPing on the bandwaggon do you - no telling where that may LEAD :lol:
Click to expand...

Not unless you want a BATTERYing John :roll:


----------



## les

YELLOW_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few of my pics for you of a great weekend. I am keeping a few back in reserve to use as ammunition and black mail  You know who you are. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now Les lets not START all that again dont make me have to BUMP this back yo the top mate :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Now don't PUSH me Andy :-*


----------



## Matt B

Can't really say anything that hasn't been said. Even though we only came up for the Saturday we had a great day (I am sure Derek would agree when he finally works out how to use the forum :lol: ).
I have never been to the dales before but I am definitely gonna be revisiting (and have even kept a copy of the route map.
Hats off to Pete for a very well organised tour, and to Yellow for staying at the back and mopping up the stragglers!

Anyway, here's a couple of pics from my phone so excuse the quality.










[/img]


















[/img]


















[/img]


















[/img]


















[/img]


















[/img]









And I am not sure what Neil was photographing here Les but he has a zoom lens out! :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie

Just a little vid i put together, sorry for the quality, its an old cam and tbh my 1st attempt to upload a vid with music :lol:

gives you guys who missed it an idea :wink:


----------



## groovytwo

coTTsie said:


> Just a little vid i put together, sorry for the quality, its an old cam and tbh my 1st attempt to upload a vid with music :lol:
> 
> gives you guys who missed it an idea :wink:


Great video Pete!!

Can someone tell me how to post our pics?The How To link is not working.Have uploaded to photobucket but cant remember how to add the pics to message


----------



## groovytwo

Think I.ve got it sussed!!

Hope you enjoy...if anyone wants bigger file sizes then let me know and we will e mail them to you.






























































































































































































Thanks again everyone....especially Pete....for a great weekend.


----------



## les

Matt "And I am not sure what Neil was photographing here Les but he has a zoom lens out! " Thats not all he had out  oooo errrr [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## les

coTTsie said:


> Just a little vid i put together, sorry for the quality, its an old cam and tbh my 1st attempt to upload a vid with music :lol:
> 
> gives you guys who missed it an idea :wink:


GRRRRRRRRRREAT Vid Pete well done mate. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## les

*John to Les "I recon if you throw those light masks down there then theres a very good chance nobody will ever find them or see them again"*


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent video and pictures [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## groovytwo

les said:


> *John to Les "I recon if you throw those light masks down there then theres a very good chance nobody will ever find them or see them again"*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: wouldnt want to JUMP on them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Don't you START :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Not that we are feeling left out or anything but diid anyone get any photos after we arrived?


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Don't you START :lol:


I couldnt John even if I tried :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

I might tap a few people for high res pictures for a write up in the next absoluTTe :wink: . So who's doing the write up then? 

Excellent footage Pete! - brought it all back  .


----------



## Matt B

I haven't seen any of Neils photos yet, and he was snapping all day....come on Neil lets see em!


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> So who's doing the write up then?


John,
don't you remember that Les volunteered in exchange for me not taking pictures of him being bump-started :twisted:


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi all,
Pete, I thought your video was brill!
Should have sorted one for the Elan cruise, but never thought.
By the way I also liked your taste in the music.
Catch you soon.


----------



## John-H

Here are some I took...




























*Les has an enormous hot dog before starting out on the cruise!*


----------



## groovytwo

Great pics John....love the "Hot Dog" one of Les......cant think why he would want one of those after a Full English Breakfast......maybe to keep his batteries topped up :lol: :lol:


----------



## groovytwo

wallsendmag said:


> Not that we are feeling left out or anything but diid anyone get any photos after we arrived?


Sorry Val and Andy....have checked our other photos and none of you   dont think we took our cameras out with us on the Saturday evening otherwise we would have posted some up of you both.


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Here are some I took...
> 
> *Les has an enormous hot dog before starting out on the cruise!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In fact 4 hot dogs John as I was trying to tell you at the time you took the pic :roll: *


----------



## TTCool

wallsendmag said:


> Not that we are feeling left out or anything but diid anyone get any photos after we arrived?


Hi Andrew

I took a lot more pictures than I've posted. I'll have a look through them when I get a minute. Where were you parked?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that we are feeling left out or anything but diid anyone get any photos after we arrived?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew
> 
> I took a lot more pictures than I've posted. I'll have a look through them when I get a minute. Where were you parked?
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Far side of the green away from the classic car meet :wink:


----------



## coTTsie

thanks again guys and no doubt i'll see ya's soon.....some of you anyway!

where's these pro pics neil :roll:

bring on TT No 2..................when i don't know BUT??????


----------



## Hark

Great Pics and love the vid might consider doing that for ace cafe if someone can talk me through the upload bit


----------



## les

*I'll give ya giant hot dogs :twisted: *
*i'm as newt as a pished hick!*








*Wot no in a pint.*








*Johns lady in toe just had to get in on the act mind you she did hit on the Jack Daniels.*


----------



## John-H

I seem to have grown a beard or beer on one of those pictures Les! Makes a change from bees I suppose! :roll:

From the angle of those shots I'd say that was one of the brief moments when you managed to haul yourself up off the floor! :lol: :wink:


----------



## les

John-H said:


> From the angle of those shots I'd say that was one of the brief moments when you managed to haul yourself up off the floor! :lol: :wink:


 Thats very true John but I had to stand on you to get up. Good job Sue was with us as I think she was the only one sober hence shes not on the pic's :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> lady in toe


It's good enough for taking revenge now :twisted: :wink:


----------



## John-H

I thought the only one in danger of being on tow was Les :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> I thought the only one in danger of being on tow was Les :lol:


Tow ≠ Toe


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> Johns lady in toe just had to get in on the act mind you she did hit on the Jack Daniels.


Thanks Les, this comment was long over-due :-* 
Action will be taken - not on the JD though :lol:


----------

